# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  αγωνιζομαι, πεφτω, ανεβαινω, ελπιζω!!!

## fragile

καλησπερα!
ισως με θυμαστε απο το τοπικ "αγχος-φοβιες".
ανοιγω ομως εδω καινουριο θεμα, γιατι αυτο που νιωθω φερνει πιο πολυ σε καταθλιψη...θα τολμουσα να πω απελπισια...
δεν θα αναφερθω στα οικογενειακα μου προβληματα-παρολο που φερουν μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης για την κατασταση μου-
γιατι θελω να επικεντρωθω σε αυτο που με βασανιζει.
την θεραπευτικη μου σχεση με την ψυχολογο μου.
δεν εχω κουραγιο να γραψω πολλα γιατι ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα γι' αυτο θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι οσο πιο επιγραμματικη γινεται.
η ψυχολογος στις αρχες και για ενα περιπου χρονο, ηταν περαν του δεοντος δοτικη.
την επαιρνα τηλ. για ψιλου πηδημα και με ενθαρρυνε να την παρω τηλ και την επομενη μερα να δει τι κανω.
το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει πλεον αλλαξει εντελως.
αλλα εντελως!!!
με εχει πλεον κανονικα γραμμενη.
τον αυγουστο την πηρα τηλ. 3 φορες ολες κ ολες και δεν απαντησε.
σημερα που ημουν σε βαρια καταθλιψη και την πηρα τηλ. μου ειπε ενα ξερο "θα τα πουμε τη δευτερα".
με διαλυει που πλεον δεν την νιωθω διπλα μου.

----------


## fragile

παιδια ηταν το μοναδικο μου στηριγμα και πλεον νιωθω σαν να μην την εχω.
προσωπικη ζωη ανυπαρκτη, απολυτα δυσλειτουργικο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και διεγνωσμενη με σοβαρη ψυχιατρικη ασθενεια.
ηταν η σανιδα σωτηριας μου.
ποσο ακομα θα αντεχω να αντεχω?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μια σωστη ψυχολογος οφειλει να σε μαθει να στεκεσαι και λιγο στις δυναμεις σου.

----------


## fragile

δεν εχεις και αδικο mnimonio.
ειχα εξαρτηθει τρομερα μαζι της.
απλα μου εκοψε "το βηχα" πολυ αποτομα.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> δεν εχεις και αδικο mnimonio.
> ειχα εξαρτηθει τρομερα μαζι της.
> απλα μου εκοψε "το βηχα" πολυ αποτομα.



Καταλαβαινω οτι βαθια μεσα σου θες να τις σπασεις τα μουτρα ομως πιστευω οτι αργοτερα θα την ευχαριστεις..Λαθος της βεβαια η προσεγγιση αυτη και μετα η αποτομη διακοπη!Θα σου προτεινα να της μιλησεις και να της πεις πως αισθανεσαι και να σου εξηγησει και αυτη με την σειρα της.
Ειναι παρα πολυ συνηθισμενο φαινομενο το κολλημα με τον ψυχολογο,πρεπει ομως να απαγκιστρωθεις  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

ναι θα το συζητησουμε τη δευτερα αυτο το θεμα οπωσδηποτε.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση.
να εισαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Raffaella

Ίσως η ψυχολόγος να το κάνει επειδή μπορεί να έχετε υπεραναλύσει κάποια θέματα και να θεωρεί πως το να επαναλαμβάνεις τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις κι εκείνη τις ίδιες απαντήσεις δεν θα σε πάει μπροστά, αλλά θα σε καθηλώσει στους ίδιους άσκοπους και βασανιστικούς κύκλους σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων.

----------


## fragile

καλημερα παιδια!
εξακολουθω να νιωθω πολυ πεσμενη, ισως επειδη -μεταξυ αλλων- σημερα ειναι το ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο μου.
νιωθω οργη επειδη ολο τον αυγουστο με αφησε στο ελεος της μοιρας μου και επειδη μου μιλησε παρα πολυ αποτομα στο τελευταιο μας τηλεφωνημα.
απο την αλλη την εχω απολυτη αναγκη αφενος γιατι νιωθω αφατη καταθλιψη και αφετερου επειδη δεν μπορω να παραγνωρισω το γεγονος οτι εχω εισπραξει πολλα οφελη απο αυτη την ψυχοθεραπευτικη συνεργασια.
αυτα τα δυο αντικρουομενα συναισθηματα μου εχουν φερει πολυ μεγαλη αναστατωση κ αγχος.
απο τη μια θελω να της τα χωσω και απο την αλλη θελω να "πεσω στην αγκαλια της" και να της πω "υποφερω!!!βοηθησε με!!!"
ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ...

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλημέρα fragile μου,
παλαιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι τα άτομα που υποφέρουν από κατάθλιψη δεν πρέπει ν' αντιμετωπίζονται με συμπόνια, γιατί έτσι
τονίζεται περισσότερο το αίσθημα του ότι είναι ανάξια, κάτι που τα κάνει να υποφέρουν και να στεναχωρούνται περισσότερο.
Ίσως λέω τώρα και γι' αυτό η ψυχολόγος σου κρατάει αυτή την στάση.., για να σε αναγκάσει σιγά-σιγά να πάρεις την ευθύνη
της ζωής σου στα χέρια σου. Εξάλλου αυτή είναι κι η θεραπεία για όλα τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, η ανάληψη ευθύνης. 
Δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.  :Smile:

----------


## Karmen_30

Fragile,σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Ομως σκεψου οτι και η ψυχολογος σου,εχει δικη της προσωπικη ζωη.Φαντασου και οι υπολοιποι "πελατες-ασθενεις" της να εχουν την ιδια αναγκη να μιλανε μαζι της συνεχως.Σιγουρα οφειλει να κανει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα τη δουλεια της,ομως ισως να το εγινε απομακρη γιατι θεωρει οτι δεν την "απασχολεις" για κατι σοβαρο.
Αν μπορεσεις σιγα σιγα να καλυψεις το "κενο" της προσωπικης σου ζωης,δε ξερω αν εχεις φιλους πχ,θα δεις οτι θα εχεις λιγοτερο την αναγκη της ψυχολογου και θα αρκεισαι στα ραντεβου σας. Πρεπει να βοηθησεις και εσυ λιγο τον εαυτο σου,μην την χρησιμοποιεις ως "δεκανικι" γιατι καποια στιγμη θα διακοπει η σχεση σου μαζι της και τοτε τι θα κανεις? Οσο πιο γρηγορα τακτοποιησεις τη ζωη σου και την βλεπεις καθαρα ως ψυχολογο και οχι σαν ενα ατομο που θα σε καλυψει συναισθηματικα πχ,θα δεις μεγαλη βελτιωση.
Επειδη οπως διαβασα απο το κειμενο σου,εχουμε τα ιδια προβληματα πανω κατω,και αν δεν ξερω τι ειδους οικογενειακα προβληματα εχεις,σκεφτηκες να φυγεις απο το σπιτι σου και να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις(εκτος αν ζεις ηδη μονη σου)? Εργαζεσαι? Ολα αυτα πιστευω,εργασια,δικη σου ζωη κτλ,θα σε βοηθουσε πιστευω να παρεις λιγο τα πανω σου.

----------


## fragile

κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τις απαντησεις σας.
θα σας ενημερωσω για την εκβαση της σημερινης συνεδριας λιαν συντομως!

καρμεν μου δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να φυγω απο το σπιτι γιατι δεν ειμαι σε θεση να εργαστω.
πασχω απο καταθλιψη πολυ βαριας μορφης και απο κρισεις πανικου.
τα οικογενειακα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω, ειναι η απαξιωση απο τη μητερα μου, η υπερμετρη απαισιοδοξια απο την πλευρα του πατερα μου και η ψυχικη νοσος της αδερφης μου.

----------


## fragile

τελικα καταφερα να μετριασω το αγχος μου μεχρι να ερθει η ωρα της συνεδριες, πινοντας αλκοολ.
λαθος μου το ξερω...

----------


## Korina12

fragile μια από τα ίδια κι εγώ!Σε καταλαβαίνω πάρα πολύ γιατί κι εγώ έχω αυτή την ανάγκη να στηρίζομαι στον ψυχίατρό μου.Ακόμη κι αν ξέρω ότι δεν είναι καλό αυτό.

----------


## fragile

κορινα μου διαβασα προσφατα σε ενα βιβλιο, οτι ενα απο τα κλασικα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης, ειναι οι εξαρτητικες σχεσεις που εχουν την ταση να αναπτυσουν τα καταθλιπτικα ατομα με τους παντες (δεσμο, γονεις, φιλιες, θεραπευτικες σχεσεις και δεν συμμαζευεται...)
ισχυει...
δυστυχως...

----------


## Korina12

Εμένα μου έχουν πει ότι αυτές οι εξαρτητικές σχέσεις είναι κ στοιχείο διαταραχής προσωπικότητας..Αντε βγάλε άκρη τώρα..Τεσπα..Το κακό είναι ότι εγώ δεν θέλω να αλλάξω αυτή την εξαρτητική σχέση με τον ψυχ μου παρόλο που το καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι υγειές αυτό.

----------


## fragile

καταλαβαινω απολυτα κορινα μου.
ουτε εγω θελω να αλλαξει αυτη η εξαρτητικη σχεση που εχω με την ψυχολογο μου.
ή μηπως να πω ειχα?
στη σημερινη συνεδρια μου ειπε οτι δεν προκειται να συνεχισει να ερχεται σπιτι μου γιατι βλεπει οτι αυτο δεν μου κανει καλο.
αν θελω να συνεχιστει η συνεργασια μας θα πρεπει να πηγαινω στο γραφειο της.
με βασανιζουν οι εξης σκεψεις:
1)μηπως να παω σε μια αλλη ψυχολογο μου την εχουν συστησει ως πολυ αξιολογη?
2)ειτε συνεχισω στην ψυχολογο μου ειτε παω σε νεα θα πρεπει να πληρωνω ταξι πηγαινε-ελα, γεγονος που θα με στριμωξει πολυ οικονομικα.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΛΕΛΥΜΕΝΗ.
καλο σας βραδυ.
παω να ξεραθω στον υπνο.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Απο την μια λες ποσο αναγκη την εχεις και απο την αλλη οτι δεν διαθετεις τα χρηματα να πας στο γραφειο της. Η ψυχολογος για να ερθει σπιτι σου δεν σου χρεωνε παραπανω;Αφου πιστευει οτι δεν σου κανει καλο που ερχετε σπιτι σου βρειτε τα με κατι λιγοτερο χρηματικα με επισκεψεις στο γραφειο.

----------


## Korina12

Στο σπίτι σου ερχόταν επειδή δυσκολεύεσαι να πηγαίνεις εσύ λόγω πανικών?

----------


## fragile

νεο ξεκινημα οταν πηγαινα στο γραφειο της υπηρχαν καποια κακως κειμενα οπως οτι με εστηνε μεχρι και μισαωρο.
οσων αφορα το οικονομικο οι γονεις μου, μου δινουν ενα ποσον εβδομαδιαιως και απο κει και περα πληρωνουν εξτρα τα λεφτα της θεραπειας.
και δεν με παιρνει με τιποτα να τους ζητησω αυξηση στο εβδομαδιαιο εισοδημα.
εχουν στριμωχτει χοντρα οικονομικα.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Αρα πρεπει ετσι και αλλιως να βρεις αλλον ψυχολογο... Απο οτι φαινεται δεν σε σεβοταν

----------


## fragile

> Στο σπίτι σου ερχόταν επειδή δυσκολεύεσαι να πηγαίνεις εσύ λόγω πανικών?


ναι κορινα μου

----------


## fragile

> Αρα πρεπει ετσι και αλλιως να βρεις αλλον ψυχολογο... Απο οτι φαινεται δεν σε σεβοταν


ολοι οι ειδικοι εχουν τα θετικα τους και τα αρνητικα τους.
μου προσεφερε παρα πολλα αλλα αυτο το θεμα με το στησιμο ηταν οντως χοντρο σπασιμο.
θα δω....ισως ψαχτω με την ψυχολογο που μου συστησαν η με καποια αλλη.
θα τα σκεφτω αυριο καλυτερα γιατι απο τις πολλες σκεψεις θα λαλησω στο τελος.

----------


## Korina12

Στο σπίτι δεν σου έπαιρνε περισσότερα από ότι στο γραφείο?

----------


## sball

> καλησπερα!
> ισως με θυμαστε απο το τοπικ "αγχος-φοβιες".
> ανοιγω ομως εδω καινουριο θεμα, γιατι αυτο που νιωθω φερνει πιο πολυ σε καταθλιψη...θα τολμουσα να πω απελπισια...
> δεν θα αναφερθω στα οικογενειακα μου προβληματα-παρολο που φερουν μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης για την κατασταση μου-
> γιατι θελω να επικεντρωθω σε αυτο που με βασανιζει.
> την θεραπευτικη μου σχεση με την ψυχολογο μου.
> δεν εχω κουραγιο να γραψω πολλα γιατι ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα γι' αυτο θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι οσο πιο επιγραμματικη γινεται.
> η ψυχολογος στις αρχες και για ενα περιπου χρονο, ηταν περαν του δεοντος δοτικη.
> την επαιρνα τηλ. για ψιλου πηδημα και με ενθαρρυνε να την παρω τηλ και την επομενη μερα να δει τι κανω.
> ...


Πρέπει να μάθεις να είσαι ανεξάρτητη. Η γυναίκα αν δεν είναι πολύ όμορφη η σε άλλες περιπτώσεις πλούσιος κληρονόμος ευνοημένη κτλ (άραγε έχετε προσέξει όλοι αυτοί στην τηλεόραση είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο πετυχημένοι στην επικοινωνία αν όχι τι περίεργο) δεν έχει τύχη το ίδιο και ο άνδρας αν δεν πουλάει η εμφάνιση και δεν υπάρχει χρήμα μαθαίνει από μοναξιά. Πιάσε κάνα φίλο, οι άνδρες δεν είναι μόνο για σεξ, ένας λογικός άνθρωπος θα του αρέσει και η φιλία με μια κοπέλα. Αν δεν βρίσκεις φίλους πιάσε κάποιο άθλημα. Εγώ σχεδόν ξύλο έπαιζα πριν λίγο γιατί με αντιπαθήσανε.

----------


## fragile

καλημερα  :Smile: 
τελικα πηρα τηλεφωνο και εκλεισα ραντεβου για την αλλη βδομαδα με μια ψυχολογο που εδρευει πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου.
απο το τηλ. μου εκανε καλη εντυπωση.
ειναι κλινικη ψυχολογος με ειδικευση στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια.
το μονο που με ετσουξε ηταν οτι παιρνει 60 την ωρα και στις αρχες θα πρεπει να πηγαινω σε εβδομαδιαια βαση.
μετα απο καποιο διαστημα μου ειπε θα αραιωσουμε τις συνεδριες.
δεν την εχω δει φυσικα απο κοντα για να εχω σαφη αποψη, αλλα ενα πολυ θετικο στοιχειο ειναι οτι ειναι 10 λεπτακια απο το σπιτι μου!!!

κατα τα αλλα η καταθλιψη μου συνεχιζεται  :Frown: 
ισως επειδη θα διακοψω με την πρωην ψυχολογο μου.
μπορει να ειχε ενα καρο κουσουρια αλλα ρε παιδια δυο χρονια ηταν αυτα.
ειχα δεθει μαζι της κι ας ηταν ειδικος.
οσο ιδιοτυπη σχεση και να ειναι αυτη του θεραπευομενου-θεραπευτη δεν παυει να ειναι μια ανθρωπινη σχεση.

----------


## Karmen_30

Kαταλαβαινω πολυ καλα γλυκια μου,ομως οσο υπαρχει αυτη η κατασταση στο σπιτι πως θα βρεις το κουραγιο να βελτιωσεις τη ζωη σου και να πας παρακατω? Ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος αυτος που πρεπε να σπασει καποια στιγμη.Μπορεις να ψαχνεις για μια δουλεια χωρις ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις,χωρις πολυ αγχος.Η ακομη καλυτερα να κανεις ενα χομπι σου δουλεια.Τελευταια πχ,βλεπω πολλες νεες κοπελες που ασχολουνται με χειροποιητα ειδη,σκουλαρικια κ γενικα κοσμηματα που μετα τα πουλανε.Ειναι κατι κ αυτο,να ασχολεισαι,να ξεφευγεις και να εχεις ενα χαρτζιλικι πιθανον.Μεχρι να σταθεις σιγα σιγα στα ποδια σου.
Προσεξε μονο μην τυχον μετα η καταθλιψη σου,γινει η δικαιολογια σου για να μην αλλαξει τιποτα.Γιατι ετσι δυσκολα θα ξεφορτωθεις και την καταθλιψη γιατι θα ειναι το αλλοθι σου! 






> κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τις απαντησεις σας.
> θα σας ενημερωσω για την εκβαση της σημερινης συνεδριας λιαν συντομως!
> 
> καρμεν μου δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να φυγω απο το σπιτι γιατι δεν ειμαι σε θεση να εργαστω.
> πασχω απο καταθλιψη πολυ βαριας μορφης και απο κρισεις πανικου.
> τα οικογενειακα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω, ειναι η απαξιωση απο τη μητερα μου, η υπερμετρη απαισιοδοξια απο την πλευρα του πατερα μου και η ψυχικη νοσος της αδερφης μου.

----------


## fragile

Καρμεν εχω ενα χομπι το οποιο θα γουσταρα τρελα να γινει επαγγελμα μου.
να εκδωσω την ποιητικη μου συλλογη.
μου εχουν πει οτι γραφω ωραια.
....και μετα προσγειωθηκα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Karmen_30

Tιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατον! Ολοι απο καπου ξεκινησαν! Τι εχεις να χασεις? Επισης αν ειναι το προβλημα το οικονομικο,γιατι δε ψαχνεις σε καποιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας η σε ψυχολογο σε νοσοκομειο που ειναι πιο οικονομικα? Επισης υπαρχουν και συνεδριες οnline που ισως σε βοηθησουν εφοσον δε μπορεις να βγεις απο το σπιτι.Δε ξερω βεβαια κατα ποσο ειναι εξισου αποτελεσματικη ως τροπος συνεδριας.








> Καρμεν εχω ενα χομπι το οποιο θα γουσταρα τρελα να γινει επαγγελμα μου.
> να εκδωσω την ποιητικη μου συλλογη.
> μου εχουν πει οτι γραφω ωραια.
> ....και μετα προσγειωθηκα

----------


## fragile

ο ψυχιατρος που πηγαινω, ειναι σε νοσοκομειο γιατι εχω το βιβλιαριο της προνοιας και ευτυχως δεν πληρωνω τιποτα.
ψυχολογοι δεν υπαρχουν στα νοσοκομεια.
μονο ψυχιατροι.
τουλαχιστον οχι σε αυτο που πηγαινω το οποιο με βολευει πολυ γιατι ειναι πολυ κοντα μου.
το πλησιεστερο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας, οπου θα μπορουσε να με βλεπει δωρεαν ψυχολογος, δυστυχως ειναι πολυ μακρια μου.
για τις online συνεδριες γνωριζω αλλα δεν μου πολυαρεσει η ιδεα αφενος γιατι δεν υπαρχει αμεσοτητα στην επικοινωνια και αφετερου το να πηγαινω στην ψυχολογο, περα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο, θα ειναι πιστευω μια καλη αφορμη να ξεκουνησω απο το σπιτι στο οποιο εχω κλειδαμπαρωθει εδω και ενα χρονο.
υπαρχει βεβαια ενα κεντρο κοντα μου που παρεχει δωρεαν ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη αλλα ουτε αυτη η ιδεα μου πολυαρεσει γιατι οι θεραπευτες ειναι ασκουμενοι φοιτητες χωρις καθολου πειρα.

----------


## Karmen_30

Κανε το καλυτερο που μπορεις τοτε,για σενα! Να ρωτησω κατι και αν θες μου απαντας! Τις κρισεις πανικου τις απεκτησες προσφατα? Αν οχι,η ψυχολογος τωρα δυο χρονια οπως ειπες,δε μπορεσε να σε βοηθησει εστω στο θεμα αυτο?

----------


## ioannis2

Φρατζιλ, καπου πιο πάνω σωστα διαπιστωνεις ότι στην καταθλιψη λειτουργουν οι σχέσεις εξάρτησης. Εσύ με την ψυχολόγο, η οποία φαίνεται το καταλαβε και προσπάθησε να σου"κόψει τον αέρα". Ίσως για θεραπευτικούς λόγους ίσως επειδή νοείται ότι δεν υφίσταται αλλη προσωπικη σχεση μεταξυ σας. Για να μαθεις να εισαι ανεξαρτητη, να παιρνεις πρωτοβουλίες.
Ούτως ή άλλως η κατάθλιψη μας φέρνει πιο κοντα στους ανθρωπους που νοιωθουμε ότι μας καταλαβαίνουν. Θελουμε να νοιωθουμε ότι εχουμε καποιο δίπλα μας και μας συμπαρίστατε. Μπορει να μην ειναι σχεση εξαρτησης αλλά ανάγκη συμπαραστασης. Κυρίως το να συζητάμε μαζι του, να ξεφορτωνομαστε ετσι λίγο από το βαρος του προβλήματος, ένας καλός λόγος και μια ενθάρρυνση που θα μας δωσει ή η βοήθεια του αν μπορεί. Φτιαχνει τη διαθεση. Μας φερνει κοντα σε άτομα που ισως για καιρο νοιωθαμε ότι δεν εχουμε την αναγκη τους. 
Πηγη της καταθλιψης ειναι η ίδια η ζωη μας, αρνητικά βιώματα που μας κόστισαν στο χαρακτηρα, ευκαιρίες που χασαμε και λάθη που καναμε. Αναρωτιεμαι ο αν ο υπερβολικός φόβος και το άγχος προκαλούν κατάθλιψη.

----------


## fragile

> Κανε το καλυτερο που μπορεις τοτε,για σενα! Να ρωτησω κατι και αν θες μου απαντας! Τις κρισεις πανικου τις απεκτησες προσφατα? Αν οχι,η ψυχολογος τωρα δυο χρονια οπως ειπες,δε μπορεσε να σε βοηθησει εστω στο θεμα αυτο?


κοιτα...αγχος ειχα ανεκαθεν.
κρισεις πανικου εδω και ενα χρονο.
η ψυχολογος δεν με βοηθησε σε αυτον το τομεα.
ειχε μια προσεγγιση ψυχοδυναμικη-ψυχαναλυτικη δλδ με βοηθουσε να γνωρισω τον εαυτο μου.
η ψυχολογος στην οποια θα παω απο βδομαδα, επικεντρωνεται πιο πολυ σε τροπους επιλυσης των προβληματων και οχι τοσο πολυ στις αιτιες, οπως εκανε η προηγουμενη.
εχω διαβασει κ ακουσει πως μια τετοιου τυπου προσεγγιση (γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη) , ειναι η πλεον αποτελεσματικη για την αντιμετωπιση των πανικων.
φυσικα η πορεια μιας θεραπειας εξαρταται κ απο πολλους αλλους παραγοντες περα απο την σχολη που πρεσβευει ο καθε ειδικος (οπως η λεγομενη θεραπευτικη "χημεια", οι ικανοτητες του περα απο τις γνωσεις του κ.α.)

----------


## fragile

> Αναρωτιεμαι ο αν ο υπερβολικός φόβος και το άγχος προκαλούν κατάθλιψη.


Ιωαννη αυτο που λες ισχυει 100%
μην σου πως 1.000.000 %
τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου ισχυει απολυτα.
παρα πολυ συχνα το αγχος συνοδευεται απο καταθλιψη.
ετσι για να εχουμε και λιγη ποικιλια στις διαταραχες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ioannis2

Καλα κανεις που θα πας σε άλλο ψυχολόγο. Η ψυχαναλυτική μεθοδος σε βοηθα να εκφραστεις καλύτερα ως προς τα προβλήματα σου και να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτο σου. Στη ψυχαναλυτική μεθοδο η σχεση ειναι πιο προσωπική, η χημεια με το θεραπευτη παιζει σημαντικο ρόλο. Η γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη επικεντρωνεται σε μεθοδους λύσης του προβληματος, έχει πιο δυναμικο κατα την αποψη μου χαρακτηρα, το ατομο καλειται αμεσα να ξεκινησει βηματα. Όμως ειναι και το άλλο που εχω σκεφτει. Δεν μπορει κανεις επ αοριστο, μια ζωη, να πηγαινει στον ψυχολόγο. Συνήθως το να γνωρισει κανεις τον εαυτο του και τις αιτιες μεσα στην ψυχοθεραπεια καθως και τις μεθοδους λύσης του προβληματος επιτυγχανεται, αμα ειναι και καλος ο θεραπευτης, μετα από λιγο καιρο συστηματικης θεραπειας. Μετα ουσιαστικα επαναλαμβανονται τα ιδια και τα ίδια ή η ψυχοθεραπεια παιρνει τη μορφη περιπτωσιολογιας στα θεματα που απασχολουν το ατομο. 
Το ζητημα ειναι, η πολύ μεγαλη δυσκολια ειναι, το άτομο από μονο του να τα εμπεδωσει καλα και να τα κανει μερος της ζωης του, στο εφεξης σκέψεις και πράξεις να κατευθυνονται από αυτα που έχει μάθει και τοτε ειναι που συμβαινει η αλλαγη. Ωστοσο ξερω ότι ειναι πολύ δυσκολο αυτο αλλά όσο μπορεις κάνε τα πράξη.

Αυτο που αναγνωριζω ειναι ότι εχεις αναγκη να χεις ενα καλο ανθρωπο διπλα σου να σε ενθαρρυνει σ αυτη την κατευθυνση και να σου λειτουργει σαν καταφυγη εκει που εννοιωθες αναγκη. Αυτο το βρηκες στη ψυχολογο. Αν μπορεις βρες το σε καποιο/α φιλο/η ή καποιο οικειο σου που σε καταλαβαίνει. Και να ναι όχι απλα καταφυγη αλλά να σου λειτουργει σαν κινητηρια δυναμη για πραξεις που οδηγουν στη βελτιωση. 

Το αγχος όπως λες και συ συνοδευεται από καταθλιψη. Αγχος για κατι που αναμενουμε να γινει που ειναι ουσιαστικα αυτοκαταστροφικες για εμας σκεψεις γι αυτα που αναμενουμε και συναμα καταθλιψη γι αυτα που παθαμε, τα λαθη που καναμε, αρνητικα βιωματα που οδηγησαν τον εαυτο μας στο να αναμενουμε τετοια γεγονοτα και τη σκεψη ότι η ζωη μας θα μπορουσε να ναι αλλιώς. Και ειναι ασχημος συνδυασμος.

----------


## fragile

σε ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα σου  :Smile:

----------


## gossamer

Να δοκιμασεις αλλου.κα εγω είχα πάει μία φορα σε μία ψυχολόγο , απογοητεύτηκαν πλήρως και μετα κλειστή κα και πάλι καχυποψία απο την αρχη ... Όμως έκανα πλάι δοκιμή ,και βρήκα άλλον άνθρωπο και με βοηθάει. Κάνε το για τον εαυτό σου , ψάξε αλλου... Εύχομαι να γίνει γρήγορα. Καταλαβαίνω να έχεις κουραστεί .. Αχ αυτη η απογοήτευση εμένα με σέρνει στα βαθια

----------


## Karmen_30

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ,ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ  :Smile:  ΟΝΤΩΣ Η ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΧΡΗΖΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ.
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΧ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ,Η ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ "ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ" ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ "ΧΗΜΕΙΑΣ". ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ Η ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ.







> Καλα κανεις που θα πας σε άλλο ψυχολόγο. Η ψυχαναλυτική μεθοδος σε βοηθα να εκφραστεις καλύτερα ως προς τα προβλήματα σου και να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα τον εαυτο σου. Στη ψυχαναλυτική μεθοδο η σχεση ειναι πιο προσωπική, η χημεια με το θεραπευτη παιζει σημαντικο ρόλο. Η γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη επικεντρωνεται σε μεθοδους λύσης του προβληματος, έχει πιο δυναμικο κατα την αποψη μου χαρακτηρα, το ατομο καλειται αμεσα να ξεκινησει βηματα. Όμως ειναι και το άλλο που εχω σκεφτει. Δεν μπορει κανεις επ αοριστο, μια ζωη, να πηγαινει στον ψυχολόγο. Συνήθως το να γνωρισει κανεις τον εαυτο του και τις αιτιες μεσα στην ψυχοθεραπεια καθως και τις μεθοδους λύσης του προβληματος επιτυγχανεται, αμα ειναι και καλος ο θεραπευτης, μετα από λιγο καιρο συστηματικης θεραπειας. Μετα ουσιαστικα επαναλαμβανονται τα ιδια και τα ίδια ή η ψυχοθεραπεια παιρνει τη μορφη περιπτωσιολογιας στα θεματα που απασχολουν το ατομο. 
> Το ζητημα ειναι, η πολύ μεγαλη δυσκολια ειναι, το άτομο από μονο του να τα εμπεδωσει καλα και να τα κανει μερος της ζωης του, στο εφεξης σκέψεις και πράξεις να κατευθυνονται από αυτα που έχει μάθει και τοτε ειναι που συμβαινει η αλλαγη. Ωστοσο ξερω ότι ειναι πολύ δυσκολο αυτο αλλά όσο μπορεις κάνε τα πράξη.
> 
> Αυτο που αναγνωριζω ειναι ότι εχεις αναγκη να χεις ενα καλο ανθρωπο διπλα σου να σε ενθαρρυνει σ αυτη την κατευθυνση και να σου λειτουργει σαν καταφυγη εκει που εννοιωθες αναγκη. Αυτο το βρηκες στη ψυχολογο. Αν μπορεις βρες το σε καποιο/α φιλο/η ή καποιο οικειο σου που σε καταλαβαίνει. Και να ναι όχι απλα καταφυγη αλλά να σου λειτουργει σαν κινητηρια δυναμη για πραξεις που οδηγουν στη βελτιωση. 
> 
> Το αγχος όπως λες και συ συνοδευεται από καταθλιψη. Αγχος για κατι που αναμενουμε να γινει που ειναι ουσιαστικα αυτοκαταστροφικες για εμας σκεψεις γι αυτα που αναμενουμε και συναμα καταθλιψη γι αυτα που παθαμε, τα λαθη που καναμε, αρνητικα βιωματα που οδηγησαν τον εαυτο μας στο να αναμενουμε τετοια γεγονοτα και τη σκεψη ότι η ζωη μας θα μπορουσε να ναι αλλιώς. Και ειναι ασχημος συνδυασμος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

fragile σου εχω στειλει πμ τσεκ ιτ

----------


## fragile

σας εχω νεα.
ευχαριστα να τα πω? δυσαρεστα?
οι γονεις μου φευγουν απο βδομαδα για τριημερο.
δεδομενου οτι πολυ συχνα με ριχνουν και μου στερουν την ελευθερια μου, αυτο θα επρεπε να με χαροποιει.
ομως προβληματιζομαι για τους εξης δυο λογους.
ο ενας ειναι οτι οσους καυγαδες και να κανουμε, οσο και να μου τη σπανε, αποτελουν αρκετες φορες στηριγμα για μενα.
ο αλλος λογος ειναι οτι προκειμενου να ξεπερασω την καταθλιψη και την μοναξια που θα νιωθω, φοβαμαι οτι θα το ριξω στο αλκοολ.
απο τη μια θελω την ελευθερια μου, αλλα απο την αλλη οταν την εχω κανω ολα τα "απαγορευμενα" λες και ειμαι εφηβος.
θα εχω ευτυχως την αδερφουλα μου στο σπιτι, η οποια παρολο που νοσει απο ψυχωση, ωρες-ωρες γινεται εκεινη το στηριγμα μου.
και η ψυχολογος...μας τελειωσε ωστε να με στηριζε λιγακι εκεινη.
ειμαι σε βαρια καταθλιψη.
οι γονεις θα λειψουν.
ψυχολογο δεν εχω πλεον.
ΑΦΑΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Korina12

fragile σου είχα στείλει κ παλιότερα πριβε μηνυμα,δεν ξερω αν το ειχες δει.Αν θέλεις στείλε μου να τα λέμε.Σε καταλαβαίνω πάρα πολύ για το πως αισθάνεσαι κ θα χαιρόμουν να μιλάμε αν βέβαια θέλεις.

----------


## fragile

κορινα μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν θελω αλλα σε αυτη τη φαση προτιμω την δημοσια συζητηση.
δεν εχει να κανει με σενα κοριτσι μου.
μου εισαι ιδιαιτερα συμπαθης  :Smile:

----------


## Korina12

A ok εννοείται!Κανένα πρόβλημα!  :Smile:

----------


## gossamer

> σας εχω νεα.
> ευχαριστα να τα πω? δυσαρεστα?
> οι γονεις μου φευγουν απο βδομαδα για τριημερο.
> δεδομενου οτι πολυ συχνα με ριχνουν και μου στερουν την ελευθερια μου, αυτο θα επρεπε να με χαροποιει.
> ομως προβληματιζομαι για τους εξης δυο λογους.
> ο ενας ειναι οτι οσους καυγαδες και να κανουμε, οσο και να μου τη σπανε, αποτελουν αρκετες φορες στηριγμα για μενα.
> ο αλλος λογος ειναι οτι προκειμενου να ξεπερασω την καταθλιψη και την μοναξια που θα νιωθω, φοβαμαι οτι θα το ριξω στο αλκοολ.
> απο τη μια θελω την ελευθερια μου, αλλα απο την αλλη οταν την εχω κανω ολα τα "απαγορευμενα" λες και ειμαι εφηβος.
> θα εχω ευτυχως την αδερφουλα μου στο σπιτι, η οποια παρολο που νοσει απο ψυχωση, ωρες-ωρες γινεται εκεινη το στηριγμα μου.
> ...


και εγω που εμεινα μονη ενα 2μερο μου φανηκε ασχημο...

Αν θες , σου προτεινω να δεις καμια ταινια , να εχεις φροντισει ηδη να βρεις τι ταινιες θα δεις...

Να μαγειρεψεις ( αν εχεις διαθεση ) γιατι καλο και το delivery ...

Κατα αλλα , με φοβο μη γινω σπαστικια - ψαξε να βρεις αλληγ ψυχολογο.. αν πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεσαι ακομα ψυχολογικη βοηθεια απο ειδικο
γιατι να το αφησεις?

----------


## giorgos panou

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ 

Φιλημου , εσυ που ανοιξες το θεμα, σε καταλαβαινω κι εχεις δικιο! ειναι σοβαρο το να εισαι τοσο ασχημα ψυχολογικα,το να μην εχεις ορεξη για τυποτα! 
Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω, να σε κανει να νιωσεις πιο ομορφα η μαλον να δεις οτι τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρα τα πραματα .Κοιτα λοιπον εμενα! για να δεις ποσο πιο ασχημα πραματα υπαρχουν!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

....φρατζιλ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι καλή μου?
Πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------


## fragile

@gossamer θα προσπαθησω να βρω κατι να γεμισω το χρονο μου αν και οταν εισαι σε καταθλιψη το μονο που θες ( εγω τουλαχιστον ),ειναι να πινεις κ να καπνιζεις (κυριως το δευτερο).

@γιωργο εχω διαβασει την ιστορια σου, αλλα βλεποντας αγορι μου και αλλους ανθρωπους να πονανε τοσο πολυ δεν χαροποιουμαι.
αντιθετως θλιβομαι πολυ.
τι εχω να κερδισω απο τον πονο του αλλου?
καταλαβαινω βεβαια οτι το λες απο την αποψη να δω οτι υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα ετσι ωστε να μην νιωθω η μονη που υποφερει και σε ευχαριστω πολυ γι'αυτο  :Smile: 

@Θεοφανια μου 38 ετων ειμαι.

παιδια σας εχω και νεα.
αλλαξα γνωμη και πηρα την αποφαση να γυρισω στην παλια μου ψυχολογο.
τα ζυγισα απο δω, τα ζυγισα απο κει και πηρα την αποφαση μου.
παντως μια σταθεροτητα στις αποφασεις μου με διακρινει...δεν μπορειτε να πειτε ε?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Korina12

Μ'αρέσει πάντως που οι περισσότεροι νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε χειρότερα από τους άλλους..Κι εγώ έχω πει πολλές φορές "κοίτα τα δικά μου χάλια για να παρηγορηθείς".

----------


## fragile

ετσι ειναι Κορινα μου.
και γω οταν ειμαι χαλια αυτο πιστευω.
που κ που ομως κανω μικροδιαλλειματα απο το "εγω" μου κ τοτε ναι οντως συνειδητοποιω οτι υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα.

----------


## gossamer

Ολοι χαλια ειμαστε - απλα εγω προσωπικα νιωθω να ξεχνιεμαι οταν "συμβουλευω" καποιον για κατι..

Σου ειπα fragile να δεις ταινιες αν και εγω οταν εχω χαλια μερες τπτ δεν κανω. Κοιταω το κενο..

Λεμε λεμε να δουμε αν θα τα κανουμε πραξη τελικα :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> Ολοι χαλια ειμαστε - απλα εγω προσωπικα νιωθω να ξεχνιεμαι οταν "συμβουλευω" καποιον για κατι..
> 
> Σου ειπα fragile να δεις ταινιες αν και εγω οταν εχω χαλια μερες τπτ δεν κανω. Κοιταω το κενο..
> 
> Λεμε λεμε να δουμε αν θα τα κανουμε πραξη τελικα


ναι και γω το ιδιο παθαινω.
οταν συμβουλευω καποιον, ξεχνιεμαι απο τα δικα μου προβληματα.
(για λιγο...)

----------


## fragile

με βασανιζουν παλι σκεψεις.
οι γονεις φευγουν τριτη κ γυρνανε πεμπτη.
ειμαι βεβαιη πως αποκλειεται να καταφερω να επιβληθω στον εαυτο μου και να μην πιω.
επειδη εχω και το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας, σκεφτομαι να παω την τριτη να αγορασω μια μπουλακα χυμα κρασι κ να το πινω λιγο-λιγο.
αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως πιω παραπανω απο οσο αντεχω και με τρεχει η αδερφη μου που εχει και κεινη τα βασανα της στο νοσοκομειο.
η αλλη λυση ειναι να παρω τρεις μπυρες την τριτη,τρεις μπυρες την τεταρτη και τρεις μπυρες την πεμπτη.
θα χαλασω περισσοτερα λεφτα απο την μια, αλλα απο την αλλη θα ειμαι πιο ασφαλης γιατι οι τρεις μπυρες δεν με βαρανε στο κεφαλι οπως αν πιω πολυ κρασι.
η μηπως να παρω κρασι (3 ευρω κανει μονο) και να το πινω λιγο-λιγο?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> με βασανιζουν παλι σκεψεις.
> οι γονεις φευγουν τριτη κ γυρνανε πεμπτη.
> ειμαι βεβαιη πως αποκλειεται να καταφερω να επιβληθω στον εαυτο μου και να μην πιω.
> επειδη εχω και το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας, σκεφτομαι να παω την τριτη να αγορασω μια μπουλακα χυμα κρασι κ να το πινω λιγο-λιγο.
> αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως πιω παραπανω απο οσο αντεχω και με τρεχει η αδερφη μου που εχει και κεινη τα βασανα της στο νοσοκομειο.
> η αλλη λυση ειναι να παρω τρεις μπυρες την τριτη,τρεις μπυρες την τεταρτη και τρεις μπυρες την πεμπτη.
> θα χαλασω περισσοτερα λεφτα απο την μια, αλλα απο την αλλη θα ειμαι πιο ασφαλης γιατι οι τρεις μπυρες δεν με βαρανε στο κεφαλι οπως αν πιω πολυ κρασι.
> η μηπως να παρω κρασι (3 ευρω κανει μονο) και να το πινω λιγο-λιγο?


Ποσο καιρο ειπαμε δουλευεις με την ψυχολογο σου?

----------


## fragile

σχεδον δυο χρονια.
σχετικα με το θεμα του αλκοολ, μου εχει πει οτι μπορω να πινω μονο οταν ειμαι με παρεα και οταν απο πριν εχω καλη διαθεση.
σχετικα με το οτι απ' οτι καταλαβα η ερωτηση σου εχει να κανει με το οτι η ψυχολογος μου δεν με εχει βοηθησει υπαρχουν αλλες εξηγησεις οπως το οτι ζω σε ενα πολυ ασχημο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και συν τοις αλλοις η ασθενεια μου ειναι βαρια ας το πουμε και ετσι.
εξαλλου εχω γυρισει απειρους ειδικους απο τα 21 μου και δεν ειδα γιατρεια απο κανεναν.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> σχεδον δυο χρονια.
> σχετικα με το θεμα του αλκοολ, μου εχει πει οτι μπορω να πινω μονο οταν ειμαι με παρεα και οταν απο πριν εχω καλη διαθεση.
> σχετικα με το οτι απ' οτι καταλαβα η ερωτηση σου εχει να κανει με το οτι η ψυχολογος μου δεν με εχει βοηθησει υπαρχουν αλλες εξηγησεις οπως το οτι ζω σε ενα πολυ ασχημο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και συν τοις αλλοις η ασθενεια μου ειναι πολυ βαρια.
> εξαλλου εχω γυρισει απειρους ειδικους απο τα 21 μου και δεν ειδα γιατρεια απο κανεναν.


Στο θεμα του αλκοολ σταθηκα,το να πιεις με παρεα ή επειδη γουσταρεις και εχεις την διαθεση ναι να το κανεις αυτο ειναι το υγιες πιωμα,να το πουμε και ετσι..
Το να πιεις ομως για να αποφυγεις συμπτωματα ειτε πανικου ειτε αγοραφοβιας σε παει βηματα πισω αυτο,με την εννοια οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να βρεις το σθενος να τα αντιμετωπισεις νηφαλια..Για να μαθει και ο εγκεφαλος και αυτη την δραση  :Smile: 
Eχεις την δυναμη και χωρις την μπυρα ή το κρασι  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

αν δεν πινω ομως μνημονιο μου, τοτε κανω overdoses απο φαρμακα.
(και παιρνω ουτως η αλλως ενα καρο απο δαυτα)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> αν δεν πινω ομως μνημονιο μου, τοτε κανω overdoses απο φαρμακα.
> (και παιρνω ουτως η αλλως ενα καρο απο δαυτα)


Σε καταλαβαινω,ομως πρεπει να βρεις το σθενος που σου ειπα παραπανω..Γιατι και τα φαρμακα ναι βοηθουν αλλα απο μονα τους απλα κουκουλωνουν!Θελεις λιγο δουλιτσα παραπανω δεν νομιζεις?Εννοω να κανεις και εσυ βηματακια μαζι με τα φαρμακακια σου..Επιπονα βηματα το ξερω αλλα θα απελευθερωθεις καποια στιγμη.

----------


## fragile

θελω πολυυυυυ δουλιτσα οχι λιγη.
σε ευχαριστω για την ευγενια με την οποια μου επισημαινεις το μεριδιο ευθυνης μου.
με βοηθησες ειλικρινα.  :Smile: 
ενα απο αυτα τα επιπονα βηματακια ειναι να παω την παρασκευη στο γραφειο της.
τρεμω στην ιδεα αλλα πρεπει να το κανω.
και δεν σου κρυβω πως πριν λιγο με ειχε πιασει μια ακατανικητη ταση να την παρατησω και να πηγαινω μονο στον γιατρο (αναγκαστικα για φαρμακα) , προκειμενου να αποφυγω τον γολγοθα της αγοραφοβιας...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> θελω πολυυυυυ δουλιτσα οχι λιγη.
> σε ευχαριστω για την ευγενια με την οποια μου επισημαινεις το μεριδιο ευθυνης μου.
> με βοηθησες ειλικρινα. 
> ενα απο αυτα τα επιπονα βηματακια ειναι να παω την παρασκευη στο γραφειο της.
> τρεμω στην ιδεα αλλα πρεπει να το κανω.
> και δεν σου κρυβω πως πριν λιγο με ειχε πιασει μια ακατανικητη ταση να την παρατησω και να πηγαινω μονο στον γιατρο (αναγκαστικα για φαρμακα) , προκειμενου να αποφυγω τον γολγοθα της αγοραφοβιας...


Τα εχω περασει..να πας και σερνομενη εκει..Να πας!!Θα ιδρωσεις αλλα μετα θα νιωσεις κυμματακια δυναμης μεσα σου..Σιγα σιγα!  :Smile:

----------


## Korina12

Πώς πηγαίνεις στην ψυχολόγο?Με λεωφορείο/αμάξι?

----------


## Karmen_30

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να θες να αλλαζεις συχνα ψυχολογο(αν ισχυει βεβαια αυτο,οπως καταλαβα) επειδη φοβασαι κατι? Αυτο το κατι θα μπορουσε να ειναι ακομη και η "αναρρωση σου" ή το αναγκαστεις να ζοριστεις για να πας ενα βημα παρακατω στα θεματα που σ'απασχολουν? Ακουγεται λιγο παρανοικο,ομως συχνα εμεις οι ανθρωποι λειτουργουμε αυτοκαταστροφικα και πολλες φορες η "αρρωστια" μας κρυβει κατι απο πισω που ισως δε θελουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε.
Δε θελω να παριστανω τωρα καμια ειδικο,μονο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και μονο μιλαω,και ισως και να πεφτω εξω.
Απλα σου θετω ενα προβληματισμο.Μηπως δηλ.ολο αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος? 
Σ'αυτα τα 2 χρονια η ψυχολογος που ειχες σε βοηθησε εστω πρακτικα,να κανεις καποιες βελτιωσεις στη ζωη σου?
Γιατι καμια φορα μπορει και ο καλυτερος ψυχολογος να μη μπορει να βοηθησει αν εμεις δε κανουμε καποια βηματα να βοηθουμε.Σιγουρα εσυ θα το ξερεις καλυτερα αυτο.
Ειναι κριμα τοσο νεα γυναικα να εχεις τετοια θεματα που δυσκολευουν τη ζωη σου.
Μη χανεις αλλο πολυτιμο χρονο,στο να γινεις εντελως καλα και να εισαι χαρουμενη! 
Αλλα σιγουρα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις να αλλαξεις ολα,αν θες. Προσπαθεια και θεληση χρειαζεται νομιζω.
Οι γονεις σου σε στηριζουν σε ολο αυτο που περνας,εκτος απο τη οικονομικη βοηθεια? Επισης σκεφτηκες ταυτοχρονα τις μερες που δε θα εχεις συνεδριες με τη ψυχολογο να διαβαζεις σχετικα βιβλια ειτε αυτοβοηθειας ειτε οτιδηποτε θα σου αρεσε,ωστε να "ξεχνιεσαι" μεχρι το επομενο ραντεβου?






> θελω πολυυυυυ δουλιτσα οχι λιγη.
> σε ευχαριστω για την ευγενια με την οποια μου επισημαινεις το μεριδιο ευθυνης μου.
> με βοηθησες ειλικρινα. 
> ενα απο αυτα τα επιπονα βηματακια ειναι να παω την παρασκευη στο γραφειο της.
> τρεμω στην ιδεα αλλα πρεπει να το κανω.
> και δεν σου κρυβω πως πριν λιγο με ειχε πιασει μια ακατανικητη ταση να την παρατησω και να πηγαινω μονο στον γιατρο (αναγκαστικα για φαρμακα) , προκειμενου να αποφυγω τον γολγοθα της αγοραφοβιας...

----------


## ioannis2

Φραντζιλ, διαβασα τα τελευταια σου μηνυματα, τις τελευταιες εξελίξεις ας πουμε, ότι θα λειπουν για μερες οι γονεις και το τι συνεπαγεται για σενα, αυτα για τη ψυχολογο κλπ. Εισαι 38 χρονων. Καταλαβαινω ότι εισαι πολύ ευαισθητος ανθρωπος. Βιωνεις εντονα με τους γονεις το, μαζι δεν κανουμε και χωρια δεν μπορουμε. Περασα παρομοια κατασταση μ αυτην που περιγραφεις και σε καταλαβαινω. Όμως εισαι σε μια ηλικια που ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε όχι, όσο σκληρο κι αν σ ακουγεται αυτο, θα πρεπει να απεξαρτητοποιηθεις από τους γονεις σου, να βρεις το δικο σου ανθρωπο, να δημιουργησεις τη δικη σου οικογενεια, να φτιαξεις επιτελους το δικο σου χωρο. Ειναι ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι αυτη η απεξαρτητοποιηση και φυγη η φυσιολογικη πορεια της ζωης αλλιως κινδυνευεις στο μελλον να αντιμετωπισεις χειροτερες ψυχολογικες καταστασεις.

Νομιζω σου το ξαναπα, μετα από ενα ορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα επισκεψεων σε ψυχολογο θα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις να δουλευεις από μονη σου. Εσυ φαινεται εχεις τον ψυχολογο σαν καταφυγιο και όχι σαν αυτον που θα σου δωσει τα εφοδια τα οποια θα βαλεις αμεσως στην πραξη για να αλλαξεις τη ζωη σου και να δυναμωσεις σαν χαρακτηρας. Μεχρι τωρα, όλα αυτα τα χρονια μ αυτον τον τροπο λειτουργουσες, γι αυτο και δεν αλλαξε σε κατι η ζωη σου. 
Οι δυναμεις ειναι μεσα σου. Εσυ με δικη σου πρωτοβουλια και θεληση θα τις βαλεις στην πραξη. Σκέψου ότι ο χρονος τρεχει, ήδη είσαι 38. Ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολα τα πραγματα αμα εχεις συνηθισει μ αυτο τον τροπο ζωης τοσα χρονια. Να βρεις μεσα σου τις δυναμεις, αυτες που η "ευαισθησια" σου εχει τοσα χρονια καταπιέσει. Εχεις τη συμπαρασταση των γονιων σου γι αυτο. Ειναι καιρος να κανεις κατι, να βγεις προς τα εξω, να φτιαξεις το δικο σου χωρο επιτελους, αλλιως κινδυνευεις να περασεις τα επομενα χρονια στη μοναξια.
Αν θες ξεκινα με γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη μεθοδο όπως σου ξαναπα (για να βοηθηθεις να βγαλεις προς τα εξω αυτες τις δυναμεις) σε ενα καλο ψυχολογο, νοουμενου ότι θα βαλεις σαν ορο στον εαυτο σου ότι θα τα κανεις πράξη και θα αλλάξεις αλλιως καλυτερα μην πας.

----------


## fragile

Καρμεν, Κορινα, Ιωαννη σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τις απαντησεις σας κ τον χρονο που αφιερωσατε για μενα.
συγγνωμη που δεν σας απανταω εκτενεστερα, αλλα ειμαι πολυ πεσμενη και δεν εχω την απαιτουμενη συγκεντωση.

----------


## fragile

> Πώς πηγαίνεις στην ψυχολόγο?Με λεωφορείο/αμάξι?


Κορινα μου λεωφορειο ουτε για αστειο.
παω ειτε με ταξι (ευτυχως ειναι κοντα το γραφειο της), ειτε με παει ο πατερας μου με το αυτοκινητο κ γυριζω με ταξι.
αυτο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι δυσφορει οταν με πηγαινει με το αυτοκινητο.
εκεινη την ωρα νοιωθω πως δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου και νοιωθω οργη και θλιψη.
το αλλο που το πας?
χθες μου ειπε πως πρεπει να κανω επιπονα βηματακια για την ανεξαρτητοποιηση μου οπως να μετακινουμαι με λεωφορειο.
ή δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου ή το κανει για να με κινητοποιησει.
διαβαζω περιπτωσεις ασθενων με διαταραχη πανικου που τους πηγαινοφερνουν οι γονεις τους και δεν σας κρυβω πως ζηλευω.

----------


## Korina12

Ούτε εγώ μπορώ τα λεωφορεία.Με ταξί πάω όπου είναι να πάω.Εμένα αν πω στον μπαμπά μου να με πάει κάπου θα με πάει,αλλά δεν θέλω εγώ γιατί θέλω να είμαι πιο ανεξάρτητη,εκτός από λίγες περιπτώσεις βέβαια.Αλλά ούτε εμένα καταλαβαίνουν ιδιαίτερα οι δικοί μου.Ειδικά παλιότερα που ήμουν χάλια κ ήθελα να με πηγαινοφέρνουν ή ακόμη κ να με περιμένουν κάπου φυσικά δυσανασχετούσαν τις περισσότερες φορές.
Αν μπορείς να πηγαίνεις με ταξί κ το συνηθίσεις αυτό θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα για σένα.Θα αισθάνεσαι πιο δυνατή.

----------


## fragile

Κορινα μου σε ευχαριστω θερμα για το μηνυματακι σου.
το ταξι ναι ειναι μια καλη λυση, αλλα ακριβη (ιδιαιτερα το ραδιο-ταξι).
κοστιζει τελικα πολυ ακριβα το να εισαι αγοραφοβικη (αυτο το λεω και μεταφορικα και κυριολεκτικα)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Κορινα μου λεωφορειο ουτε για αστειο.
> παω ειτε με ταξι (ευτυχως ειναι κοντα το γραφειο της), ειτε με παει ο πατερας μου με το αυτοκινητο κ γυριζω με ταξι.
> αυτο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι δυσφορει οταν με πηγαινει με το αυτοκινητο.
> εκεινη την ωρα νοιωθω πως δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου και νοιωθω οργη και θλιψη.
> το αλλο που το πας?
> χθες μου ειπε πως πρεπει να κανω επιπονα βηματακια για την ανεξαρτητοποιηση μου οπως να μετακινουμαι με λεωφορειο.
> ή δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου ή το κανει για να με κινητοποιησει.
> διαβαζω περιπτωσεις ασθενων με διαταραχη πανικου που τους πηγαινοφερνουν οι γονεις τους και δεν σας κρυβω πως ζηλευω.



Ποσο καιρο θες ακομα να ριζωσει ο φοβος μεσα σου?Συγνωμη που ξαναεπεμβαινω αλλα το πας πολυ λαθος..Δεν γινεται να εισαι συνεχως στα μαλακα.

----------


## fragile

ισως και να 'χεις δικιο μνημονιο.
εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα, ιστοριες ατομων με αγχωδεις διαταραχες, που εχουν κανει πολυ μεγαλυτερες υπερβασεις απο μενα.

----------


## vasso82

καλησπέρα fragile μπήκα πάλι στο forum μετά από 2 χρόνια γιατί πάλι είμαι χάλια!!σκέφτομαι και γω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά πάντα τους σνόμπαρα γιατί πες από πείσμα πες από ξεροκεφαλιά ήθελα να κάνω δουλειά μόνη μου!!τώρα όμως δεν πάει άλλο γτ έχω μεγαλώσει (29 ετών) θέλω να προχωρήσω και να δημιουργήσω στην ζωή μου !!οι γονείς μου και ο αδελφός μου προσπαθούν και μένα να με υποστηρίξουν και να με συνεφέρουν αλλά θέλω να τα κάνω όλα μόνη μου και όταν μένεις και μόνος σου κάποια χρόνια τα πράγματα είναι λίγο δύσκολα!! σόρρυ παρεκτρέπομαι στο post σου!!
να σε ρωτήσω αφού είσαι άνεργη γιατί δεν πας με την κάρτα ανεργίας τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θα κάνω να σου'ρθει πιο φθηνά;;;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ισως και να 'χεις δικιο μνημονιο.
> εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα, ιστοριες ατομων με αγχωδεις διαταραχες, που εχουν κανει πολυ μεγαλυτερες υπερβασεις απο μενα.


Προς θεου δεν στο ειπα γιαυτο..Ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τις δικες του αντοχες!Πρεπει να κανεις την προσπαθεια να μπεις σε ενα λεωφορειο ή να πας και με τα ποδια αφου ειναι κοντα..Εχε και ενα μπουκαλακι νερο μαζι σου,ειτε να πινεις ειτε να βρεχεσαι,θα δεις που θα τα καταφερεις!
Θελει εκθεση το θεμα κοριτσι μου..Επιπονο ναι αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο!Και μολις το κανεις αυτο θα πας σε αλλο επιπεδο πιστεψε με.

----------


## vasso82

> Προς θεου δεν στο ειπα γιαυτο..Ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τις δικες του αντοχες!Πρεπει να κανεις την προσπαθεια να μπεις σε ενα λεωφορειο ή να πας και με τα ποδια αφου ειναι κοντα..Εχε και ενα μπουκαλακι νερο μαζι σου,ειτε να πινεις ειτε να βρεχεσαι,θα δεις που θα τα καταφερεις!
> Θελει εκθεση το θεμα κοριτσι μου..Επιπονο ναι αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο!Και μολις το κανεις αυτο θα πας σε αλλο επιπεδο πιστεψε με.


θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον mnimonio θέλει έκθεση το θέμα και κοινωνικοποίηση γιατί όπως λέει και ο αδελφός μου ο άνθρωπος είναι κοινωνικό ζώο...
και γώ το σάββατο βγήκα με φίλους και γνωστούς, στην παρέα ήταν και καινούργια άτομα όταν μου τα γνώρισαν έκανα λες και ήμουν έξω απο τα νερά μου.
Αισθάνθηκα λές και ήμουν αλλού...

----------


## fragile

> Προς θεου δεν στο ειπα γιαυτο..Ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τις δικες του αντοχες!Πρεπει να κανεις την προσπαθεια να μπεις σε ενα λεωφορειο ή να πας και με τα ποδια αφου ειναι κοντα..Εχε και ενα μπουκαλακι νερο μαζι σου,ειτε να πινεις ειτε να βρεχεσαι,θα δεις που θα τα καταφερεις!
> Θελει εκθεση το θεμα κοριτσι μου..Επιπονο ναι αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο!Και μολις το κανεις αυτο θα πας σε αλλο επιπεδο πιστεψε με.


ε δεν ειναι και τοσο κοντα.
με τα ποδια μια ωρα δρομος.
μια φορα το κανα και τα εφτυσα γιατι ειμαι και μανιωδης καπνιστρια βλεπεις...
παντως τα ποστ σου με βοηθανε πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ε δεν ειναι και τοσο κοντα.
> με τα ποδια μια ωρα δρομος.
> μια φορα το κανα και τα εφτυσα γιατι ειμαι και μανιωδης καπνιστρια βλεπεις...
> παντως τα ποστ σου με βοηθανε πολυ


Oταν ειχα τους πανικους δεν μπορουσα ουτε να οδηγησω,αναγκαστικα ομως το εκανα..Ειχα και 5-6 μπουκαλακια νερο στο αμαξι για να βρεχομαι(τοσο πολυ που εβγαινα σαν κατουρημενη) ιδρωνα ξε-ιδρωνα,φουσκωνα ξεφουσκωνα το εκανα..!Την γλυκα του αλκοολ την δοκιμασα και εγω και γινομουν τρις χειροτερα!!Τελος παντων καποια στιγμη θα στα πω πιο ειδικως..!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ααα και μιας και ειπες για υπερβαση,να ξερεις και μονο καποιος που βιωνει αυτα τα συναισθηματα (αγοραφοβια,πανικος καταθλιψη)ειναι απο μονα τους υπερβαση!!

----------


## Korina12

> Oταν ειχα τους πανικους δεν μπορουσα ουτε να οδηγησω,αναγκαστικα ομως το εκανα..Ειχα και 5-6 μπουκαλακια νερο στο αμαξι για να βρεχομαι(τοσο πολυ που εβγαινα σαν κατουρημενη) ιδρωνα ξε-ιδρωνα,φουσκωνα ξεφουσκωνα το εκανα..!Την γλυκα του αλκοολ την δοκιμασα και εγω και γινομουν τρις χειροτερα!!Τελος παντων καποια στιγμη θα στα πω πιο ειδικως..!


χαχαχα!Κι εγώ με τα μπουκαλάκια μου συνέχεια είμαι για να βρέχομαι.Είχα πάει θέατρο τις προάλλες.Ολοι κάθονταν άνετα,μόνο εγώ η τρελλή έσκαγα και ήμουν με τα μπουκαλάκια μου,βρεχόμουν κ έκανα αέρα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ εγω πιστευω οτι εχεις βολευτει κ εχεις επαναπαυτει επειδη εχεις την δικλειδα ασφαλειας, ητοι η ψυχολογος σου. Κατα τη γνωμη μ πολυ καλα εκανε η ψυχολογος π αρχισε να σου το "κοβει". Οι ψυχολογοι κ ψυχιατροι ειναι θεραπευτες κ οχι φιλοι κ γκομενοι. Ο ρολος τους σταματαει στο ρολο του θεραπευτη. Εμενα μ ειχε πει παλια η δικη μ οτι "ξερεις οτι κ εξω να σε ανταμωσω τυχαια στο δρομο δν θα σε χαιρετησω". Η συνεργασια (κ οχι σχεση) αρχιζει κ τελειωνει στο γραφειο. Nothing more. Νομιζω εγινα σαφης. Πιστευω πρεπει να βρεις αιτια/αφορμη να "ξεβολευτεις" κ να εξερευνησεις τα ορια των δυνατοτητων σου. ξερεις οτι στα λεω φιλικα.  :Smile:  bye

----------


## fragile

καλημερα σας!
το αγχος και η θλιψη, δεν λενε να φυγουν.
φταιω και γω ομως.
εκανα μ@λ@κιες.
χθες και προχθες που ελειπαν οι γονεις ηπια του σκασμου.
προς στιγμην ενιωσα να πεταω στα συννεφα, αλλα η προσγειωση ηταν πολυ ανωμαλη.
(ποσο μα ποσο δικιο ειχες μνημονιο)
επισης με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια,εδω και ενα μηνα εχω κοψει ενα απο τα φαρμακα που με βοηθουσαν πολυ.
χοντρη βλακεια μου.
επειδη παιρνω πολλα φαρμακα, μου ηρθε η φαινη ιδεα να κοψω το ενα απο αυτα γιατι οταν τα εβλεπα πολλα αγχωνομουν.
σημερα το βραδυ ερχονται οι γονεις.
απο τη μια χαιρομαι, απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι στην αρχη θα ειμαστε στα μελια (ματσα-μουτσα...πως τα περασατε κλπ) και απο αυριο θα αρχισει η μανα μου τη μουρμουρα γιατι μενω αδρανης κλπ και ο πατερας μου να γκρινιαζει και να αναστεναζει για τα οικονομικα (εδω να αναφερω οτι ναι μεν εχουν γινει πολυ σημαντικες μειωσεις στις συνταξεις τους, αλλα σε σχεση με αλλους ειμαστε σε πολυ καλυτερη μοιρα)
γ@μημενη οικονομικη κριση.
με το που αρχισαν τα ζορια στα οικονομικα, ο πατερας μου εχει αγχωθει σε φοβερο βαθμο και τοτε προσδιοριζω χρονικα την εναρξη της διαταραχης πανικου μου.
εντωμεταξυ ακυρωσα το αυριανο ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο μου.
ημουν σιγουρη οτι αυριο με το που θα ξυπναγα θα αρχιζαν οι γνωστες αναγουλες και θα της το ακυρωνα τελευταια στιγμη.
την πηρα τηλ. και της εξηγησα.
θελω πρωτα να παω στον ψυχιατρο (την Τριτη) να μου προσθεσει παλι το φαρμακο που σταματησα απο μονη μου και να κατσω να σκεφτω τι πραγματικα θελω αφου ηρεμησω σχετικως.
ή που θα πηγαινω μονο στον γιατρο, ή που θα συνεχισω οταν και αν ειμαι ετοιμη με την ψυχολογο μου ή θα δοκιμασω την καινουρια που εχω βρει.
ενα μπαχαλο γινεται μεσα στο κεφαλι μου  :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ επειδη θελω να σε βοηθησω κ ειλικρινα εχω καθε καλη προαιρεση, θα αφιερωσω λιγο χρονο να σου γραψω καποια πραγματα που ελπιζω να τα σκεφτεις, να τα αναλογιστεις κ εστω αμα δν θες να απαντησεις σε μενα, να δωσεις τις απαντησεις στον εαυτο σου.
Το οτι αναγνωριζεις το μεριδιο ευθυνης που σου αναλογει ειναι πολυ θετικο κ μπραβο σου. Φαινεται οτι εχεις αυτογνωσια, πληρη συνειδηση των αδυναμιων σου κ δν βγαζεις την ουρα σ απεξω. Ομως αυτο π δεν κανεις κατα τη γνωμη μ ειναι οτι δεν ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ τις ευθυνες σου. Αλλο αναγνωριζω οτι κανω λαθος καπου, κ αλλο οτι αναλαμβανω την ευθυνη να ζητησω συγγνωμη κ να επανορθωσω (αν προκειται για αλλο ατομο) ειτε να αναπροσαρμοσω τη σκεψη κ συμπεριφορα μ (αν προκειται για μενα). Νομιζω καταλαβαινεις το σκεπτικο μου. να το βρασω αμα καθε 3 και λιγο λες "ναι το ξερω εκανα μαλακιες", αλλα να μην αναλαμβανεις πρωοβουλιες ωστε μεσα απο τις μαλακιες να εχεις διδαχτει. 
Κατα δευτερον πολυ κακως που ακυρωσες το ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο. Μα ισα ισα, ΤΩΡΑ ειναι π πρεπει να σε δει κ να συζητησετε, μιας κ τωρα εισαι χαλια, ΤΩΡΑ θα φανει τι μπορει να προσφερει αυτη σαν ειδικος αλλα κ τι μπορεις εσυ να εφαρμοσεις κ να αξιοποιησεις απο οσα σε διδαξε η ψυχοθεραπεια! Επρεπε με τα χιλια ζορια να μπεις σε ενα ταξι να πας! Με αυτο που εκανες μου επιβεβαιωσες αυτο π εγραψα σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι "εχεις βολευτει κ φοβασαι να αναλαβεις πρωτοβουλιες, νιωθεις μια ασφαλεια κ δεν θες να βγεις απο αυτην". αν δεν εκτεθεις ομως στο αντικειμενο του φοβου, δεν προκειται ποτε να ξεπερασεις τους πανικους. καρατσεκαρισμενο.
Επισης προσπαθησε να βρεις κατι να σε ταρακουνησει, να σε βγαλει απ το μικροκοσμο σου. Δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να ειναι αυτο, αλλα συνηθως οταν καταπιανομαστε με κατι ξεχναμε εστω προσωρινα τα δικα μας προβληματα. Να θυμασαι τη φραση "ενα σκανδαλο ξεπερνιεται με ενα αλλο". Για να προχωρησεις κ να πας μπροστα. δεν γινεται αλλιως. μενεις κ βαλτωνεις.
Δν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω για να σε βοηθησω. να θυμασαι πως δν ειναι στο χερι μας αυτο π παθαμε, ειναι ομως στο χερι μας να το παλεψουμε κ να το νικησουμε. το αποτελεσμα της μαχης εξαρταται απο μας κ μονο.
Σκεψου αυτα ειναι κριμα να εισαι σε αποτελματωση. ξερεις οτι σε συμπαθω κ σε εκτιμω ως ατομο κ δν τα λεω κακοπροαιρετα. θα σε κραξω κ τηλεφωνικως καποια στιγμη, δν το γλυτωνεις  :Stick Out Tongue: 
καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλημερα σας!
> το αγχος και η θλιψη, δεν λενε να φυγουν.
> φταιω και γω ομως.
> εκανα μ@λ@κιες.
> χθες και προχθες που ελειπαν οι γονεις ηπια του σκασμου.
> προς στιγμην ενιωσα να πεταω στα συννεφα, αλλα η προσγειωση ηταν πολυ ανωμαλη.
> (ποσο μα ποσο δικιο ειχες μνημονιο)
> επισης με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια,εδω και ενα μηνα εχω κοψει ενα απο τα φαρμακα που με βοηθουσαν πολυ.
> χοντρη βλακεια μου.
> ...


Kαλως το κοριτσι!!Οντως εισαι σε πολυ μπερδεμενη φαση,απο την μια θες να μειωσεις φαρμακα και απο την αλλη αυξανεις αλκοολ..χμμμμ κατι δεν σου κολλαει ε?  :Smile: 
Mην στεναχωριεσαι για τις 2 μερες που ηπιες,τωρα παει εγινε!Εχει γλυκα η μπυρουλα την ωρα που ειμαστε στην τσιτα,ποιο ζαναξ και κουταμαρες??Χαινεκεν και παλι χαινεκεν!! :P
Mετα ομως που φευγει η μπυρουλα λες ζαναξ!ζαναξ!που εισαι καλο μου??Γιαυτο σου ειπα οτι το αλκοολ θα σε πηγαινει βηματα πισω!!Εχω κανει οπισθεν εγωωωω ουουου!
Δεν ξερω βρε φρατζιλ αν υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος να σε κατευθυνει σε σχεση με ολα αυτα..Εννοω οτι αμφιβαλλω αν σου γινεται σωστη δουλεια..!Μην απαιτεις να ξεμπερδευτεις μονη σου ειτε για την αγωγη σου,ειτε για το αλκοολ,ειτε για οτιδηποτε!!Δεν θελω να υποτιμησω την ψυχολογο σου και εγω απαντω βαση των γραπτων σου,μπορει να ειμαι και λαθος.

----------


## fragile

Λακρυμοζα και μνημονιο σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα μηνυματα σας.

λακρυμοζα εχεις απολυτο δικιο, οτι κανω τα ιδια λαθη ξανα και ξανα και καθε φορα μετανιωνω.
πρεπει να αποκτησω αυτοελεγχο.

οσων αφορα το θεμα της ακυρωσης του ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο παντως, δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το αγχος της διαδρομης.
παιζουν και αλλοι παραγοντες ρολο.
οπως επισημαινει σωστα και το μνημονιο εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλλω για την αποτελεσματικοτητα που ειχε η ψυχοθεραπεια μου.
δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα την αλλαξω αλλα ενδεχεται.

επισης πολυ σωστα επισημαινεις οτι πρεπει να βγω απο τον μικροκοσμο μου.
γραφω βεβαια τα στιχακια μου ποτε-ποτε και με αποφορτιζει αυτη η δραστηριοτητα, ακουω μουσικη, σερφαρω στο νετ αλλα αυτα δεν αρκουν.
επισης εχω αποκτησει τελευταια μια φιλη που ειναι ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος.
χθες βραδυ εδω ηταν και τα λεγαμε.
ψαχναμε να βρουμε λυσεις προκειμενου να βγω απο αυτο το τελμα.
νιωθω παρα πολυ τυχερη -μεσα στην ατυχια μου- που γνωρισα αυτον τον υπεροχο ανθρωπο  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

..φρατζιλ μου θυμίζεις ένα παλιό μέλος του φόρουμ που έχει καιρό να φανεί, την αμελί.
Μιλάμε για πολλές ομοιότητες...Μακάρι να μπει καποια στιγμή να δει τα μνμ σου και να μιλήσετε.... :Smile: 
συνήθως οι άνθρωποι που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν μπορούν να δουν πόσο πολύ υποφέρει κάποιος, ενώ όταν ένας άλλος αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μας μπορεί να φανεί σωτήριος.

----------


## fragile

> συνήθως οι άνθρωποι που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν μπορούν να δουν πόσο πολύ υποφέρει κάποιος, ενώ όταν ένας άλλος αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μας μπορεί να φανεί σωτήριος.


αυτο που λες Θεοφανια ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λακρυμοζα και μνημονιο σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα μηνυματα σας.
> 
> *λακρυμοζα εχεις απολυτο δικιο, οτι κανω τα ιδια λαθη ξανα και ξανα και καθε φορα μετανιωνω.
> πρεπει να αποκτησω αυτοελεγχο.*
> 
> οσων αφορα το θεμα της ακυρωσης του ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο παντως, δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το αγχος της διαδρομης.
> παιζουν και αλλοι παραγοντες ρολο.
> οπως επισημαινει σωστα και το μνημονιο εχω αρχισει να αμφιβαλλω για την αποτελεσματικοτητα που ειχε η ψυχοθεραπεια μου.
> δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα την αλλαξω αλλα ενδεχεται.
> ...


"λακρυμοζα εχεις απολυτο δικιο" οκ αλλα δν με ακους λιγο βρε κουκλα μου! τα ιδια κ τα ιδια θα λεμε? οσον αφορα τον αυτοελεγχο, δν πιστευω οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τον αποκτησεις με την συμβατικη εννοια του ορου, δλδ να σου γινει αυτοσκοπος. εγω ειχα το ιδιο θεμα με τον ελεγχο αλλα στη διατροφικη, κ εμαθα να βρισκω τη χρυση τομη. πανω απ ολα να σεβομαστε τον εαυτο μας κ να βαζουμε ορια. σε μας κ στους αλλους. μια διαφορετικη προσεγγιση για τον αυτοελεγχο by lacrymosa after bulimia. δεν ξερω αν αυτο κολλαει κ στο δικο σ προβλημα.
οσο για τις αμφιβολιες σ σχετικα με την (αν)αποτελεσματικοτητα της ψυχολογου, αυτο θα το κρινεις εσυ. δν μπορω να στο υποδειξω εγω ουτε κανενας γτ εσυ αλληλεπιδρας μαζι της κ ξερεις καλυτερα. ευχομαι να εχεις σωστη διαισθηση κ καταληξη σε ο,τι αποφασισεις!
χαιρομαι που αποκτησες φιλη! αντι ομως να τα λετε μεσω ιντερνετ, μηπως να τα λεγατε απο κοντα? μπορεις να την πεις να ρθει σπιτι σου, αν σε πιανει πανικος με τις μετακινησεις.
επισης ΠΡΕΠΕΙ επιτελους να παρεις τη ζωη στα χερια σου ρε συ. αν ειναι δυνατον να επηρεαζεσαι απο τη γνωμη των γονιων σου. εσυ δν εχεις γνωμη για τον εαυτο σου? γιατι η δικια τους να ειναι σωστοτερη?
επισης "οποιος δν θελει να ζυμωσει 40 χρονια κοσκινιζει" οποτε take action!  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fragile

οχι στο σπιτι ερχεται η κοπελιτσα καθε φορα και μαλιστα νιωθω καπως ενοχικα που διανυει τοσα χιλιομετρα προκειμενου να με δει και δεν την εχω βγαλει ουτε για ενα καφε εξω.
αλλα ειλικρινα στη φαση που ειμαι τωρα ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις μου.
χθες της εξηγησα ακριβως τα συμπτωματα του πανικου και με καταλαβε.
εχει και κεινη θεμα αλλα οχι με πανικους.μονο καταθλιψη.αρκετα σοβαρης μορφης.
φυσικα "η ασθενεια μας" δεν ειναι το μονο κοινο σημειο επαφης μας.
μην φανταστεις οτι συζηταμε μονο για φαρμακα, αγοραφοβιες κλπ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
λεμε και κανα αστειακι και ξεχνιομαστε.
και γενικοτερα πιστευω πως ταιριαζουμε σαν προσωπικοτητες παρολο που ειναι πολυ μικροτερη μου  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ωραια λοιπον χαιρομαι!! Ετσι λοιπον να συνεχισετε!! και να βγειτε κ για καφε, εφοσον εχετε συναντηθει αρκετες φορες κ πλεον ξερεις πως λειτουργει κ εχετε αλλωστε κοινα κ γνωριζει το προβλημα σου! Θετικη εξελιξη, τα μπραβο μου!!  :Smile: 
Εννοειται οτι δν θα λετε μονο για τις ασθενειες! Δεν ειμαστε αλλωστε εμεις η ασθενεια! Ουτε προσδιοριζομαστε απο κει! Απλα ειναι κατι που συνυπαρχει!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ωραια λοιπον χαιρομαι!! Ετσι λοιπον να συνεχισετε!! και να βγειτε κ για καφε, εφοσον εχετε συναντηθει αρκετες φορες κ πλεον ξερεις πως λειτουργει κ εχετε αλλωστε κοινα κ γνωριζει το προβλημα σου! Θετικη εξελιξη, τα μπραβο μου!! 
> Εννοειται οτι δν θα λετε μονο για τις ασθενειες! Δεν ειμαστε αλλωστε εμεις η ασθενεια! Ουτε προσδιοριζομαστε απο κει! Απλα ειναι κατι που συνυπαρχει!



7 εκατομμυρια likes για τις 2 τελευταιες αραδες..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> 7 εκατομμυρια likes για τις 2 τελευταιες αραδες..


Thanks! :Smile:  Η Φρατζιλ να το θυμαται αυτο, αλλα κ ολοι μας!!

----------


## fragile

να ειστε καλα κοριτσια...
να ειστε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Korina12

> Φρατζιλ εγω πιστευω οτι εχεις βολευτει κ εχεις επαναπαυτει επειδη εχεις την δικλειδα ασφαλειας, ητοι η ψυχολογος σου. Κατα τη γνωμη μ πολυ καλα εκανε η ψυχολογος π αρχισε να σου το "κοβει". Οι ψυχολογοι κ ψυχιατροι ειναι θεραπευτες κ οχι φιλοι κ γκομενοι. Ο ρολος τους σταματαει στο ρολο του θεραπευτη. Εμενα μ ειχε πει παλια η δικη μ οτι "ξερεις οτι κ εξω να σε ανταμωσω τυχαια στο δρομο δν θα σε χαιρετησω". Η συνεργασια (κ οχι σχεση) αρχιζει κ τελειωνει στο γραφειο. Nothing more. Νομιζω εγινα σαφης. Πιστευω πρεπει να βρεις αιτια/αφορμη να "ξεβολευτεις" κ να εξερευνησεις τα ορια των δυνατοτητων σου. ξερεις οτι στα λεω φιλικα.  bye


Κι όμως εμένα κ οι ψυχίατροι που έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία μαζί τους αλλά και σε βιβλία που διάβασα αναφέρονται στη ΣΧΕΣΗ ψυχοθεραπευτή-ασθενή και ότι πρέπει κάποιες στιγμές να συζητάνε κ για τη μεταξύ τους σχέση ο γιατρός με τον ασθενή,τα παράπονα,τη γνώμη που έχει ο ένας για τον άλλο κλπ..Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι φίλοι μας αλλά είναι κι αυτή μια ανθρώπινη σχέση.Βέβαια είναι κ αναλόγως τον ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο.Κάποιοι τηρούν αυτή την τυπικότητα που λες ενώ άλλοι είναι πιο φιλικοί απέναντι στους ασθενείς.Εγώ έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία για μεγάλα διαστήματα με γιατρούς κ από τις δύο κατηγορίες και πραγματικά με την τυπικότητα κ τη "συνεργασία" δεν βοηθήθηκα καθόλου,σε αντίθεση με τον πιο ανθρώπινο γιατρό που με βοήθησε πολύ.Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σωστό αλλά αν το σωστό δεν με βοηθάει τότε προτιμώ το λάθος.  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

καλημερα!  :Smile: 
θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας αλλον ενα προβληματισμο μου.
εχω βρει μια ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας, η οποια αποτελειται κυριως απο ατομα που εχουν διπολικη διαταραχη.
τους πηρα τηλ. και μου ειπαν "οκ ξεκιναμε τον οκτωβρη.σας περιμενουμε"
ο προβληματισμος μου ειναι ο εξης.
δεν μου πηρε η υπευθυνη ουτε καν μια συνεντευξη προκειμενου να με ενταξει στο γκρουπ.
σκεφτομαι λοιπον...
μηπως επειδη δεν γινεται κανενας ελεγχος σε κανενα μελος προκειμενου να ενταχθει στο γκρουπ, καποιος απο τους ασθενεις, ειναι πολυ βαρια σε σημειο να ανοιξει καμια μανια την ωρα της συζητησης?
δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τους διπολικους.
αντιθετως τους συμπαθω παρα πολυ.
εχω και γω καποια λιγα στοιχεια διπολικης διαταραχης.
απλα δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται καποιος ελεγχος?
μια συνεντευξη πριν την ενταξη στην ομαδα?
οταν την ρωτησα σε τι ψυχολογικη κατασταση ειναι τα αλλα μελη μου απαντησε ακριβως το εξης:"ε δεν ειναι και χαλια.μενουν στα σπιτια τους.δεν ειναι συνεχεια "μεσα"!!!!"
αυτο παλι τι σημαινει οτι μπαινοβγαινουν στις κλινικες?
απο την αλλη θελω πολυ να ενταχθω σε αυτο το γκρουπ.
περα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο, θα ειναι και μια μορφη κοινωνικοποιησης για μενα.
περιμενω αποψεις  :Smile:

----------


## Korina12

Είχα πάρει τηλ παλιότερα σε 2-3 ψυχολόγους που είχαν τέτοιες ομάδες κ μου είχαν πει όλοι να πάω για μια συνεδρία-συνέντευξη (δωρεάν) για να με δουν αν μπορώ να ενταχθώ στην ομάδα.(τελικά δεν πήγα βέβαια για άλλους λόγους).Τι να πω..μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις και βλέπεις..Αν δεις την πρώτη φορά που θα πας ότι δεν σ'αρέσει το κλίμα κ ότι είναι βαριές περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να σε ρίξουν περισσότερο απλά μην ξαναπάς.

----------


## fragile

ναι νομιζω οτι αυτο θα κανω Κορινα μου.
θα παω την πρωτη φορα κι αν δω οτι με ριχνουν περισσοτερο, θα την κανω με ελαφρα πηδηματακια.
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστο να απορριπτουμε κατι, πριν το δοκιμασουμε...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ κρατα το τελευταιο που ειπες "Δεν πρεπει να απορριπτουμε κατι προτου το δοκιμασουμε!". Γνωμη μ ειναι να πας! Ελπιζω να σου κανει καλο! Κ αμα δεις οτι σε χαλαει, δν χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος, απλα διακοπτεις! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## fragile

δικιο εχεις κοριτσι μου  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

τελικα αλλαξαν παλι τα σχεδια.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
δεν θα παω στην ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας.
θα παω σε ενα γκρουπ-θεραπι το οποιο ειναι αρκετα κοντα στην περιοχη μου  :Smile: 
την ψυχολογο που συντονιζει το γκρουπ την ειχα επισκεφτει πριν απο εναμισι περιπου χρονο και μου ειχε αφησει πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις.
οι συναντησεις θα γινονται μια φορα τη βδομαδα και το κοστος θα ειναι 80 ευρω το μηνα.
ελπιζω μονο να "ταιριαξω" με τα υπολοιπα μελη του γκρουπ.
απο οκτωβρη ξεκιναμε  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member280916

ευχομαι να ταιριαξεις με τα υπολοιπα μελη του γκρουπ . καλη αρχη !!!! fragile

----------


## fragile

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ κοχλια!
να εισαι καλα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Blue1

Εγω παντως ειχα παει πριν τρεις μήνες σε ένα group therapy για ένα εξειδικευμενο θέμα που με απασχολει και μονο αισιοδοξια δεν πηρα. Δεν ήταν αυτό που περιμενα. Μου θυμισε ελληνική ταινια Μαρθα Βουρτση και Ξανθοπουλο.
Αυτό που με εκνευρισε ιδιαιτερα ήταν ότι καθένας ήταν προσηλωμενος στο προβλημα του και τον άλλον ήταν σαν να μην τον άκουγε. Ηθελε να πει μονο τα δικά του. 
Ευχομαι εσυ να ταιριάξεις με την ομαδα και να βοηθηθεις σε αυτο που θες.

----------


## Deleted-member280916

> σ'ευχαριστω πολυ κοχλια!
> να εισαι καλα!!!


σε ευχαριστω και εγω fragile να εισαι καλα . Ειχα παει και εγω καποτε σε ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας αλλα επειδη ειμαι πολυ κλειστος και λιγομιλητος δυσκολευομαι πολυ να ανοιχτω και να εκφρασω τις σκεψεις μου και τα συναισθηματα μου . Ετσι αισθανομουν οτι δεν κολλουσα στην ομαδα και εφυγα μετα απο λιγο καιρο . Διαβαζοντας τα κειμενα που δημοσιευεις οσο χρονικο διαστημα ειμαι στο φορουμ διαπιστωνω οτι εσυ μπορεις να εκφραστεις και να εξωτερικευσεις με ευκολια τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις σου . Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι θα λειτουργησεις πολυ καλα στην ομαδα αν υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> Εγω παντως ειχα παει πριν τρεις μήνες σε ένα group therapy για ένα εξειδικευμενο θέμα που με απασχολει και μονο αισιοδοξια δεν πηρα. Δεν ήταν αυτό που περιμενα. Μου θυμισε ελληνική ταινια Μαρθα Βουρτση και Ξανθοπουλο.
> Αυτό που με εκνευρισε ιδιαιτερα ήταν ότι καθένας ήταν προσηλωμενος στο προβλημα του και τον άλλον ήταν σαν να μην τον άκουγε. Ηθελε να πει μονο τα δικά του. 
> Ευχομαι εσυ να ταιριάξεις με την ομαδα και να βοηθηθεις σε αυτο που θες.


δεν το εχω βεβαια δοκιμασει ακομα, αλλα νομιζω οτι ακουγοντας και τα προβληματα των αλλων αποσπαται η προσοχη σου απο τα δικα σου προβληματα.
περα απο αυτο θα ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να γνωριστω με καινουρια ατομα (με ευαισθησιες κ κατανοηση ελπιζω), γιατι εδω και ενα χρονο εχω κλειστει τρομερα στον εαυτο μου.

----------


## fragile

> σε ευχαριστω και εγω fragile να εισαι καλα . Ειχα παει και εγω καποτε σε ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας αλλα επειδη ειμαι πολυ κλειστος και λιγομιλητος δυσκολευομαι πολυ να ανοιχτω και να εκφρασω τις σκεψεις μου και τα συναισθηματα μου . Ετσι αισθανομουν οτι δεν κολλουσα στην ομαδα και εφυγα μετα απο λιγο καιρο . Διαβαζοντας τα κειμενα που δημοσιευεις οσο χρονικο διαστημα ειμαι στο φορουμ διαπιστωνω οτι εσυ μπορεις να εκφραστεις και να εξωτερικευσεις με ευκολια τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις σου . Γιαυτο πιστευω οτι θα λειτουργησεις πολυ καλα στην ομαδα αν υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις


ναι κοχλια μου, η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι κατα βασην εσωστρεφες ατομο, απλα λογω καποιων καταστασεων κλειστηκα στον εαυτο μου.
θελω και να εκφρασω αυτα που νιωθω μεσα μου κ να βοηθησω αν μπορω τα αλλα μελη...αλλα οπως λες και συ αρκει να υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις...θα δειξει...

----------


## fragile

σας εχω ευχαριστα!  :Smile: 

μου εστειλε μειλ η ψυχολογος που συντονιζει τα γκρουπ και μου ειπε οτι το επομενο σαββατο, γινεται η παρουσιαση των δυο ομαδων που θα τρεξουν αυτη τη χρονια, χωρις καμια δεσμευση.
προκειται για ενημερωση και γνωριμια.
θα μας κανει μια αναλυση περι τινος προκειται και θα λαβει υποψιν της τις ωρες που βολευουν τον καθενα, προκειμενου να καταληξουμε απο κοινου στην μερα και την ωρα που θα διεξαγεται το γκρουπ.

η μια ομαδα εχει θεμα "ανακαλυπτοντας τις κρυφες πτυχες του εαυτου μας" και η αλλη αφορα το πως μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε την αυτοεκτιμηση μας.
ενδιαφερουσες και η δυο ομαδες...αλλα φυσικα για οικονομικους λογους θα παω στην μια απο τις δυο.

ανεβηκε καπως το ηθικο μου  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member280916

πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφερουσες και οι δυο θεματικες ενοτητες . Καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι !

----------


## fragile

σε ευχαριστω πολυ κοχλια μου!!!  :Smile: 
το αλλο σαββατο που θα παω στην παρουσιαση των ομαδων θα σας εχω νεοτερα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

το ποστ αυτο το εχω παραθεσει στην θεματικη ενοτητα "γενικα" αλλα για να συνεχιστει η ροη της συζητησης το παραθετω και εδω.

επικοινωνησα με την συντονιστρια των ψυχοθεραπευτικων ομαδων και μου ειπε οτι θα ξεκινησουμε στις 15 Οκτωβρη.
μεχρι τοτε θα πρεπει να εχω παρει την αποφαση σε ποια ομαδα επιθυμω να ενταχθω.
και οι δυο θεματικες ενοτητες μου φαινονται εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερουσες και γι' αυτο ειμαι σε διλημμα.
σας παραθετω τις πληροφοριες που μου εστειλε μεσω μειλ.


ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΥΦΕΣ ΠΤΥΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΑΣ


Οι πρώιμες εμπειρίες αποτελούν τη βάση αξιών και πεποιθήσεων που απαρτίζουν το σχέδιο ζωής μέσα απο το οποίο αντιλαμβανόμαστε, κατανοούμε και συνδεόμαστε με τον εαυτό μας και τους άλλους. Η ζωή απαρτίζεται απο προκλήσεις , δυσκολίες και αλλαγές που μπορεί να μας αποσυντονίζουν και να χρωματίζουν τον εσωτερικό μας κόσμο με αρνητικά συναισθήματα . Συναισθήματα όπως ο φόβος, η θλίψη, ο θυμός μπορεί να γίνουν μόνιμες συγκινησιακές καταστάσεις που βιώνουμε καθημερινά και ως αποτέλεσμα μας οδηγούν σε αδιέξοδο. Μπορεί να αμυνόμαστε με διάφορους τρόπους για να επιβιώσουμε αλλά η ζωή δεν είναι επιβίωση αλλά Δημιουργία!

Στόχος της ομάδας είναι να κατανοήσουμε τις εμπειρίες μας και πως διαμορφώνουν τις αξίες μας ώστε να επιλέγουμε το νόημα και το τρόπο ζωής μας μέσα απο την ελευθερία της επιλογής και όχι την ανάγκη της επιβίωσης.


ΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΥΤΟΓΝΩΣΙΑΣ : ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ 

Αυτοεκτίμηση μια υπερτιμημένη αξία ή στάση ζωής. Τι σημαίνει να έχει κάποιος αυτοεκτίμηση? Συνδέεται με την ευτυχία? Την Επιτυχία? Την Επίτευξη Στόχων? 
Η αυτοεκτίμηση αποτελεί θεμελιακό , πολυσύνθετο χαρακτηριστικό της προσωπικότητάς μας και ελάχιστα συνειδητοποημένο. Αυτοεκτίμηση είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιούμε τακτικά και αντικατροπτίζει τη συνολική εκτίμηση που έχουμε για την για την προσωπική μας αξία. Η αυτοεκτίμηση περιλαμβάνει πεποιθήσεις και συναισθήματα που έχουμε σχετικά με τον εαυτό μας. Ο τρόπος που εμείς οι ίδιοι βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας μέσα απο τις εμπειρίες μας. Όταν η αντίληψη του εαυτού μας είναι θετική μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να ενεργούμε αποδοτικά, να νοιώθουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας και να αντιμετωπίζουμε τις δυσκολίες της ζωής . 
Στόχος της ομάδας είναι η απόκτηση των βασικών αρχών της αυτοεκτίμησης : Θετική ψυχολογία, αγάπη και εμπιστοσύνη του εαυτού μας. 

με βαση τα οσα εχετε διαβασει για μενα, την ψυχοσυνθεση και την προσωπικοτητα μου, ποια απο τις δυο ομαδες πιστευετε οτι θα με βοηθησει περισσοτερο.
φυσικα την τελικη αποφαση θα την παρω εγω.
απλα θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουσω τις αποψεις σας.

----------


## kuxumuxu

Να στο θέσω απλά. Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι ζητάς τη γνώμη των άλλων, μου δείχνει ότι θα πρέπει να πας στο δεύτερο σεμιναριο, ώστε να αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση και να μην σε νοιάζει η γνώμη των άλλων...

(καταπληκτικός συλλογισμός ε?  :Smile: )

----------


## fragile

χεχε δεν εχεις και αδικο...
μου αρεσε ο συλλογισμος σου!
εξαλλου...νομιζω πως αποκτωντας αυτοεκτιμηση, εισαι σε θεση να ανακαλυψεις τις κρυφες πτυχες του εαυτου σου.  :Wink:

----------


## kuxumuxu

> χεχε δεν εχεις και αδικο...
> μου αρεσε ο συλλογισμος σου!
> εξαλλου...νομιζω πως αποκτωντας αυτοεκτιμηση, εισαι σε θεση να ανακαλυψεις τις κρυφες πτυχες του εαυτου σου.


όντως... συμφωνώ!

----------


## Σουέλ

Fragile, συμφωνω κι εγω με την kuxumuxu. 
Moλις διαβασα στο πρωτο "_Οι πρώιμες εμπειρίες_....." εε δεν χρειαστηκε να διαβασω παρακατω. Αλλωστε εχεις κανει τοσο καιρο ψυχοθεραπεια, οποτε πιστευω οτι τα εχεις αναλυσει αυτα..Κι οσο για τις κρυφες πτυχες του εαυτου σου, επισης πιστευω οτι τις ξερεις.
Κατι άλλο χρειαζεται..Κατι πιο πρακτικό...Ισως να μην ειναι το ιδανικο, αλλα πραγματικα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σε βοηθησει τη δεδομενη στιγμη περισσοτερο απο κατι αλλο. Και ποιος δεν χρειαζεται λιγη αυτοπεποίθηση ...Ασε που αμα την αποκτησεις, σιγα να μην σε νοιαζουν οι κρυφες πτυχες μετά :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fragile

μια χαρα τα λες Σουελ  :Smile: 

θα επιλεξω το γκρουπ "ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ" που τοσο πολυ μου χρειαζεται...

με εξιταρει η ιδεα οτι θα δουλεψω αυτο κομματι του εαυτου μου καθως και το οτι θα συναναστραφω με νεα ατομα!

ωστοσο...με προβληματιζει λιγακι που τα γκρουπ ξεκινανε στις 10:30 το πρωι.

δυστυχως τις πρωινες ωρες το αγχος και η αγοραφοβια μου ειναι σε μεγαλη εξαρση  :Frown:

----------


## gossamer

> μια χαρα τα λες Σουελ 
> 
> θα επιλεξω το γκρουπ "ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ" που τοσο πολυ μου χρειαζεται...
> 
> με εξιταρει η ιδεα οτι θα δουλεψω αυτο κομματι του εαυτου μου καθως και το οτι θα συναναστραφω με νεα ατομα!
> 
> ωστοσο...με προβληματιζει λιγακι που τα γκρουπ ξεκινανε στις 10:30 το πρωι.
> 
> δυστυχως τις πρωινες ωρες το αγχος και η αγοραφοβια μου ειναι σε μεγαλη εξαρση


καλή αρχή!!! Σκέψου // καλυτερα θα ξεχαστεις κιολας...θα περασει το πρωινο με παρεα

----------


## fragile

σε ευχαριστω πολυ gossamer  :Smile: 

απλα φοβαμαι μηπως με πιασει καμια κριση πανικου στη διαδρομη ή κατα τη διαρκεια του γκρουπ.

----------


## fragile

παιδια δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα.
τις τελευταιες δυο μερες εχω κοιμηθει συνολικα 7 ωρες!

με βασανιζουν διαφορα.
1)παιρνω τηλ και στελνω μηνυμα στην συντονιστρια του γκρουπ ρωτωντας την ποτε αρχιζουμε και δεν μου απανταει.
2)στο τελος της εβδομαδας περιμενω τηλεφωνημα απο εναν εκδοτικο οικο στον οποιο εστειλα τα ποιηματα μου.
3)το οικονομικο-η καβατζα μου, οσο παει και κατεβαινει.

αγχωνομαι αγχωνομαι αγχωνομαι
ξενυχταω ξενυχταω ξενυχταω
υποφερω υποφερω υποφερω

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

1.είσαι στην τελική ευθεία κ αυτό πρεπει να σε χαλαρώνει(η αποφαση είναι το παν)
2.τέλειο το βρίσκω που εκανες την κίνηση να στείλεις τις δημιουργίες σου(είται θετικη είτε αρνητική απαντηση η εμπευση σου είναι κατι το μοναδικο ετσι κ αλλιώς)
3.'ολοι στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε(παρε κουραγιο)...fragile χαλάρωσε..κοιμήσου κ μην υποφερεις αλλο ..ολα ειναι σε σωστό δρομο..αυτο πρεπει να το πιστεψεις κ να κερδίσεις τη ζωη ομορφια μου.

----------


## fragile

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!
με ηρεμησε το μηνυματακι σου!
να εισαι παντα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

ΖΟΥΖΟΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ..ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ..ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΙΟΜΑΤΟ ΧΑΧΑΧΑ..ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ..ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΤΗ ΜΙΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ..ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ Κ ΕΣΥ ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ


> σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!
> με ηρεμησε το μηνυματακι σου!
> να εισαι παντα καλα

----------


## fragile

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## fragile

της στελνω sms δεν απαντα (στην ψυχολογο αναφερομαι)
την παιρνω στο σταθερο δεν απαντα
την παιρνω στο κινητο δεν το σηκωνει
της στελνω μειλ ουτε και σε αυτο απαντησε

φοβαμαι μηπως επειδη δεν πηγα στην παρουσιαση των νεων ομαδων το Σαββατο (την ειχα ειδοποιησει οτι δεν θα πηγαινα) , θυμωσε και δεν προκειται να με ενταξει σε κανενα γκρουπ.
αλλα εστω και ετσι να ειναι γιατι δεν απανταει αρνητικα???

η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου ειχε πει να την παρω στο τελος της εβδομαδας, αλλα εγω, δεν ειναι απλα οτι ανυπομονω, αλλα ανησυχω κιολας μηπως δεν με δεχτει.
αυτη η σκεψη με κανει να γινομαι τοσο επιμονη στα τηλ, μειλ κλπ...
μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα και εχω πολυ αγχος.  :Frown:

----------


## fragile

επιτελους απαντησε στο τηλεφωνο!!!  :Smile: 
μου ειπε οτι τα γκρουπ, ξεκινανε 15-20 οκτωβρη.
μου ειπε επισης οτι θα προηγηθει μια συναντηση ατομικη μισης ωρας απο βδομαδα (δωρεαν) , προκειμενου να δει αν "δενω" με το γκρουπ.
αυτο απο τη μια ειναι καλο γιατι δειχνει οτι κανει υπευθυνα τη δουλεια της, απο την αλλη παλι πολυ φοβαμαι μηπως μου πει οτι τελικα δεν ταιριαζω στο γκρουπ. :Frown:

----------


## kuxumuxu

Όλα καλά, μην φοβάσαι...

----------


## fragile

Αμην κουχουμουξου....απλα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχω ενα κακο προαισθημα.
μου τα μασαγε στο τηλ.
μου ελεγε οτι τα υπολοιπα μελη του γκρουπ (με θεμα αυτοεκτιμηση) , κανουν ομαδικη θεραπεια μαζι της χρονια και οτι το γκρουπ με θεμα "ανακαλυπτοντας τις κρυφες πτυχες του εαυτου μας" εχει κλεισει.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

βρε κουκλα φραγκιλακι μου βρες κάποια αλλη θεραπεύτρια τι κάθεσε κ ζορίζεσαι τόσο...ισως βέβαια το συμπαν συνωμοτεί για να δωσεις μόνη σου στον εαυτό σου το απαιτούμενο σπρώξιμο ...

----------


## Σουέλ

Fragile, μην προεξοφλείς τίποτα...Αλλα ακομα και να μην σε δεχτουν εκει, και τι εγινε; Όπως ειπε και η Ηλιάννα, δες το σαν ενα σπρωξιματάκι. Ψαξε για κατι αλλο, οχι επειδη μπορει να μην σε παρουν σε αυτό, αλλα επειδή δεν ειναι και το ιδανικο για σενα. Και το γεγονος οτι ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι σου, ειναι στα πλην, οχι στα συν...Ασε που μπορει να μην σου αρεσε...
Ναι ξερω, οτι ειναι ενα μικρό βήμα, κατι πια ανωδυνο για αρχη και σιγουρα θα σου εκανε καλό...Μην μπουμε στα βαθια απο τωρα...Αλλα αν δεν γινει αυτο, θα γινει κατι άλλο που μπορει να ειναι καλύτερο...Θα το κανεις εσυ να ειναι καλύτερο...
Βρες _εσύ_ για τον εαυτο σου κατι, κατι που _εσυ_ να το εχεις επιλεξει γιατι ειναι το κατάλληλο.
Οποτε, κάθε εμποδιο για καλο...Και... με ενα σμπαρο δυο τρυγονια... :Smile:

----------


## fragile

καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!  :Smile: 
τελικα τα σχεδια αλλαξαν!
τα σκεφτηκα απο δω, τα σκεφτηκα απο κει και κατεληξα στο συπερασμα οτι αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι ατομικη ψυχοθεραπεια.
οταν εχεις ενα καρο προβληματα να σε βασανιζουν, τι να σου κανει το γκρουπ θεραπι?
χρειαζομαι την αποκλειστικοτητα μιας ψυχοθεραπευτριας.
εχω βρει μια, η οποια ειναι κλινικη ψυχολογος και εχει ειδικευτει στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια, η οποια θεωρειται η αποτελεσματικοτερη θεραπεια για την διαταραχη πανικου και την καταθλιψη.
νιωθω πολυ ικανοποιημενη απο την αποφαση μου!!!
να ειστε ολοι καλα και σας ευχαριστω που ειστε "εδω" και με στηριζετε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nick cave

Οπως καλά γνωρίζουμε οι έχοντες σχετική πείρα, το παν είναι η σχέση εμπιστοσύνης ανάμεσα στο θεραπευτή και το θεραπευόμενο. Η μέθοδος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, και καλό είναι ο ψυχοθεραπευτής να έχει όλα τα όπλα στη φαρέτρα του, εφ' όσον ο καθένας που προσφεύγει σε αυτόν είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση.

Καλή αρχή!...

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!!! 
> τελικα τα σχεδια αλλαξαν!
> τα σκεφτηκα απο δω, τα σκεφτηκα απο κει και κατεληξα στο συπερασμα οτι αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι ατομικη ψυχοθεραπεια.
> οταν εχεις ενα καρο προβληματα να σε βασανιζουν, τι να σου κανει το γκρουπ θεραπι?
> χρειαζομαι την αποκλειστικοτητα μιας ψυχοθεραπευτριας.
> εχω βρει μια, η οποια ειναι κλινικη ψυχολογος και εχει ειδικευτει στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια, η οποια θεωρειται η αποτελεσματικοτερη θεραπεια για την διαταραχη πανικου και την καταθλιψη.
> νιωθω πολυ ικανοποιημενη απο την αποφαση μου!!! 
> να ειστε ολοι καλα και σας ευχαριστω που ειστε "εδω" και με στηριζετε!!!


αντε καρδιά μου..βρηκες το δρομο σου..τερμα το αγχος..χαίρομε για σενα...σου δινω μια αγκαλια

----------


## fragile

> Οπως καλά γνωρίζουμε οι έχοντες σχετική πείρα, το παν είναι η σχέση εμπιστοσύνης ανάμεσα στο θεραπευτή και το θεραπευόμενο. Η μέθοδος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, και καλό είναι ο ψυχοθεραπευτής να έχει όλα τα όπλα στη φαρέτρα του, εφ' όσον ο καθένας που προσφεύγει σε αυτόν είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση.
> 
> Καλή αρχή!...


nick cave εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε ολα οσα λες!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ!  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> αντε καρδιά μου..βρηκες το δρομο σου..τερμα το αγχος..χαίρομε για σενα...σου δινω μια αγκαλια


ανταποδιδω την αγκαλιτσα κουκλιτσα μου!!!
εισαι ψυχουλα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

Φραντζιλ, ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά. Κράτησε τον ενθουσιασμό σου μέχρι τέλους!

----------


## fragile

να εισαι καλα Γιαννη μου!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragile

καλησπερες  :Smile: 
αυριο λεω να καταπολεμησω την αγοραφοβια μου και να παω στο hondos center!
τι λετε?
θα τα καταφερω?
ζητειται ελπις  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member280916

ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις !!!! καλη επιτυχια fragile

----------


## fragile

να εισαι καλα βρε κοχλια!
σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

τι ακουνε τα αυτακια μου...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κοριτσακι μου...ετσι σε θελω,αρπαξε την αγοραφοβια κ πατα την....ΤΕΛΕΙΑ..είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα πας σούπερ...είσαι η δύναμη προσωποποιημένη ....φιλακια


> καλησπερες 
> αυριο λεω να καταπολεμησω την αγοραφοβια μου και να παω στο hondos center!
> τι λετε?
> θα τα καταφερω?
> ζητειται ελπις

----------


## fragile

σ'ευχαριστω Ηλιαννα μου αλλα για να σου πω την αληθεια νιωθω "η αδυναμια προσωποποιημενη"...
(ας οψονται οι γονεις μου-και κυριως η μητερα μου-που δεν αναγνωριζουν τις προσπαθειες μου και με θεωρουν τεμπελα)

οσων αφορα τον χοντο τελικα δεν θα παω γιατι ειναι μακρια μου.
θα παω ομως σε ενα φαρμακειο που ειναι στην πλατεια (15 λεπτακια με τα ποδια).
οπως και να 'χει την βολτουλα μου θα την κανω....και τα ψωνια μου επισης  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member280916

και 15 λεπτα περπατημα στον δρομο ειναι ενα βημα προς τα εμπρος !!!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> σ'ευχαριστω Ηλιαννα μου αλλα για να σου πω την αληθεια νιωθω "η αδυναμια προσωποποιημενη"...
> (ας οψονται οι γονεις μου-και κυριως η μητερα μου-που δεν αναγνωριζουν τις προσπαθειες μου και με θεωρουν τεμπελα)
> 
> οσων αφορα τον χοντο τελικα δεν θα παω γιατι ειναι μακρια μου.
> θα παω ομως σε ενα φαρμακειο που ειναι στην πλατεια (15 λεπτακια με τα ποδια).
> οπως και να 'χει την βολτουλα μου θα την κανω....και τα ψωνια μου επισης


στη ζωη μας πρεπει να πολεμησουμε την όποια ασχημη παρέμβαση(γονέων,συγγενων ,φιλων κ.τ.λ)πάντα υπάρχουν πειρασμοι στο περασμα μας απο αυτη τη ζωή..εμεις κοιτάμε μπροστα κ βρισκουμε τροπους να πολλαπλασιάζουμε την αγάπη για τον ευατό μας..δε μιλάω για έπαρση μιλαω για τον απλο σεβασμό απέναντι τη ζωντανη υπαρξή μας.. παει χαραμι ο χρόνος της ζωής μας fragile βάζοντας το κεφαλι στη γη γιατί το υπόλοιπο σωμα ειναι εκτεθειμένο κ χρειαζεται οπωσδήποτε εναν εγκεφαλο να το καθοδηγεί..εναν εγκεφαλο που εμεις προγραμματίζουμε κ οχι οι αλλοι..οπότε δε νομίζω αφου εχεις ολα τα εφοδια να μη μπορεις να καταφέρεις να γινεις η δυναμη προσωποποιημενη ετσι ώστε να μην σε αγγίζουν λόγια καρφιά αλλά κ ψευτικοι φοβοι όπως η δηθεν παράλιση σε εκθεση σου σε δημόσιο χωρο...με λίγα λογια fragile..μπορεις να καταφερεις τα παντα αρκει να το θελεις.

----------


## fragile

> fragile..*μπορεις να καταφερεις τα παντα αρκει να το θελεις*.


κραταω αυτη τη φραση σου καλη μου, γιατι μου εδωσε αισιοδοξια!
υπαρχει και ενα σχετικο γνωμικο στα αγγλικα που λεει *"where there's a will, there is a way"*
κοινως...δεν υπαρχει δεν μπορω αλλα δεν θελω.
ελπιζω να ενστερνιστω συντομα αυτο το ρητο, γιατι οι φοβιες μου, με εχουν κρατησει μακρια απο τη ζωη εδω και χρονια και ειναι κριμα...

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> κραταω αυτη τη φραση σου καλη μου, γιατι μου εδωσε αισιοδοξια!
> υπαρχει και ενα σχετικο γνωμικο στα αγγλικα που λεει *"where there's a will, there is a way"*
> κοινως...δεν υπαρχει δεν μπορω αλλα δεν θελω.
> ελπιζω να ενστερνιστω συντομα αυτο το ρητο, γιατι οι φοβιες μου, με εχουν κρατησει μακρια απο τη ζωη εδω και χρονια και ειναι κριμα...


ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ...ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΧΑΡΑΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΖΗΣΕ

----------


## ioannis2

> Οπως καλά γνωρίζουμε οι έχοντες σχετική πείρα, το παν είναι η σχέση εμπιστοσύνης ανάμεσα στο θεραπευτή και το θεραπευόμενο. Η μέθοδος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, και καλό είναι ο ψυχοθεραπευτής να έχει όλα τα όπλα στη φαρέτρα του, εφ' όσον ο καθένας που προσφεύγει σε αυτόν είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση.
> 
> Καλή αρχή!...


Ναι χρειάζεται σχεση εμπιστοσυνης, όμως αυτη να μην μετατραπεί σε σχέση εξάρτησης και καταφυγής, να μετατραπει δλδ ο ψυχολογος αποκλειστικα και μόνο σε χωρο γαληνης και ηρεμιας ενος ατομου που αφομειώνει μεν τη θεραπευτική αγωγη κατα τα λοιπα όμως εξακολουθει να παραμενει στην απραξια και στην παθητικοτητα στη ζωη του και εχει τον ψυχολογο για να του λεει τα παραπονα του και να νοιωθει ανακουφιση και μεχρι εκει. 
Ο ψυχολογος να ναι αυτος που του δειχνει το σωστο δρομο και του δίνει την ωθηση. Τη συνεχεια την αναλαμβανει το ίδιο το άτομο με τις πράξεις του και τα χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα αλλαγης/βελτιωσης ως αποτελεσμα των πραξεων του και όσο μπορει από μονο του να ψαχνει να βρει τις λυσεις στα δυσκολα. Στα δυσκολα παλευει να τα λύσει απο μονο του με τα όσα αποκομισε απο το ψυχολογο και όχι ζητωντας λύση και στηριξη από το ψυχολογο, αρα η σχεση εξαρτησης που μιλησα πιο πριν.

Δεν συμφωνω ότι η μεθοδος ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα. Αμα η μεθοδος που σου παρεχει ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη και εχοντας θεληση και πεισμα από μονος την εφαρμοσεις στην πραξη θα δεις αποτελέσματα ανεξάρτητα από ανυπαρξια ιδιαίτερης σχέσης εμπιστοσυνης. Απο πειρα το λεω αυτο. Η πολλή εμπιστοσυνη μπορει να δημιουργησει εξαρτηση ενώ μια σωστη μεθοδος έστω χωρις ιδιαίτερη εμπιστοσυνη μπορει να φερει αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ioannis2

> ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ...ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΧΑΡΑΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΖΗΣΕ


Μόνο που οσο παιρνα ο καιρος Ηλιάνα τα περιθωρια στη ζωη στενεύουν, άρα μπορει να ειναι αργα.

----------


## nick cave

> Ο ψυχολογος να ναι αυτος που του δειχνει το σωστο δρομο και του δίνει την ωθηση. Τη συνεχεια την αναλαμβανει το ίδιο το άτομο με τις πράξεις του και τα χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα αλλαγης/βελτιωσης ως αποτελεσμα των πραξεων του και όσο μπορει από μονο του να ψαχνει να βρει τις λυσεις στα δυσκολα. Στα δυσκολα παλευει να τα λύσει απο μονο του με τα όσα αποκομισε απο το ψυχολογο και όχι ζητωντας λύση και στηριξη από το ψυχολογο, αρα η σχεση εξαρτησης που μιλησα πιο πριν.
> 
> Δεν συμφωνω ότι η μεθοδος ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα. Αμα η μεθοδος που σου παρεχει ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη και εχοντας θεληση και πεισμα από μονος την εφαρμοσεις στην πραξη θα δεις αποτελέσματα ανεξάρτητα από ανυπαρξια ιδιαίτερης σχέσης εμπιστοσυνης. Απο πειρα το λεω αυτο. Η πολλή εμπιστοσυνη μπορει να δημιουργησει εξαρτηση ενώ μια σωστη μεθοδος έστω χωρις ιδιαίτερη εμπιστοσυνη μπορει να φερει αποτελεσματα.


Ιωάννη, ισχυρίζομαι οτι η μέθοδος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα γιατί ο ψυχολόγος οφείλει να γνωρίζει όλες τις μεθόδους και να εφαρμόζει σε κάθε ασθενή-πελάτη το θεραπευτικό "μίγμα" που ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση και όχι "προκατ" λύσεις. Υπό αυτή την έννοια το λέω.
Πρέπει επιτέλους να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για θεραπεία με κέντρο τον ασθενή-άνθρωπο και να μην προσπαθούμε να τον χωρέσουμε σε καλούπια.

----------


## ioannis2

Νικ, όταν λέω ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδο εννοώ την κατάλληλη για το συγκεκριμένο ασθενη, υπ αυτη την εννοια θεραπεια με κέντρο τον ασθενη-ανθρωπο.

----------


## fragile

καλημερα!!!  :Big Grin: 

ψωνισα τελικα αυτα που ηθελα!!!
πηρα μεγαλη χαρα, αφενος γιατι βρηκα ακριβως τα καλλυντικα που ηθελα και αφετερου επειδη νικησα την αγοραφοβια μου.
(περπατουσα γυρω στη μια ωρα μεχρι να βρω αυτα που ηθελα χωρις να με πιασει πανικος)  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=xpf5vyCsy84

αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους συμφορουμιτες και ιδιαιτερα σε οσους ειναι σε καταθλιψη, για να παρουν κουραγιο.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

εννοώ ιωαννη μου οτι δεν πρεπει να την παρει απο κατω κ οτι ποτε δεν ειναι αργα να πει ΟΧΙ στις φοβιες της..δεν το εκανε τοσα χρονια βαζει ενα χ κ παει παρακατω....


> Μόνο που οσο παιρνα ο καιρος Ηλιάνα τα περιθωρια στη ζωη στενεύουν, άρα μπορει να ειναι αργα.

----------


## fragile

> εννοώ ιωαννη μου οτι δεν πρεπει να την παρει απο κατω κ οτι ποτε δεν ειναι αργα να πει ΟΧΙ στις φοβιες της..δεν το εκανε τοσα χρονια βαζει ενα χ κ παει παρακατω....


ΣΩΣΤΗ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## fragile

> Μόνο που οσο παιρνα ο καιρος Ηλιάνα τα περιθωρια στη ζωη στενεύουν, άρα μπορει να ειναι αργα.


Iωαννη μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι!!!
38 ειμαι οχι 80  :Wink:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΥ...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ Κ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΖΕΙΣ..Ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..Ε 


> Iωαννη μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι!!!
> 38 ειμαι οχι 80

----------


## fragile

ναι ισως δεν ηθελε να πει οτι ειναι αργα, απλα να δραστηριοποιηθω πριν να ειναι αργα.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> ναι ισως δεν ηθελε να πει οτι ειναι αργα, απλα να δραστηριοποιηθω πριν να ειναι αργα.


ναι ακριβως μικρη νεραιδα που εκανες το θαυμα σου ..μπραβο φιλεναδιτσα αχ να ήμουν μαζι σου βολτα για ψωνια κ μετα να αραζαμε σε ενα καταπληκτικο καφε γελόντας κ κουβεντιαζοντας ως αργα....ποια αγοραφοβια αγοροξεσαλωμα (ψωνια εννοώ) θα μας εποιανε χαχαχαχα

----------


## fragile

> ναι ακριβως μικρη νεραιδα που εκανες το θαυμα σου ..μπραβο φιλεναδιτσα αχ να ήμουν μαζι σου βολτα για ψωνια κ μετα να αραζαμε σε ενα καταπληκτικο καφε γελόντας κ κουβεντιαζοντας ως αργα....ποια αγοραφοβια αγοροξεσαλωμα (ψωνια εννοώ) θα μας εποιανε χαχαχαχα


και γω θα ηθελα πολυ να σε γνωρισω!!!
αν μενεις Αθηνα στειλε μου μηνυματακι  :Smile:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> και γω θα ηθελα πολυ να σε γνωρισω!!!
> αν μενεις Αθηνα στειλε μου μηνυματακι


δεν μενω αθηνα ..νοερα όμως σε βλεπω κ πινουμε κ καφε..

----------


## fragile

> δεν μενω αθηνα ..νοερα όμως σε βλεπω κ πινουμε κ καφε..


και γω το ιδιο...αν και αντι για καφεδακι, θα προτιμουσα να πινουμε μπυριτσες  :Stick Out Tongue:  
(αντε συμβιβαζομαι και με coca-cola)

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

fragile στο παιδια παιζει τα πινουμε καθε μερα ελα μια βολτα θα σε γυρισω στις καλυτερες μπυραριες...


> και γω το ιδιο...αν και αντι για καφεδακι, θα προτιμουσα να πινουμε μπυριτσες  
> (αντε συμβιβαζομαι και με coca-cola)

----------


## fragile

xexexexe ok thanks!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ioannis2

> ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΥ...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ Κ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΖΕΙΣ..Ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΙΩΑΝΝΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..Ε
> 
> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από fragile 
> Iωαννη μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι!!!
> 38 ειμαι οχι 80


Κορίτσια, και οι δυο έννοιες ισχύουν. Αμα δεν αφηνεις τα χρόνια να παρνάνε αλλά τα ζεις όπως θα θελες κάποτε τα περιθώρια δε θα έχουν στενέψει και δε θα ναι αργά γιατι ήδη αυτα που θελες να κανεις τα έκανες. Το πρόβλημα ειναι αμα λόγω ασχημης ψυχολογιας χάσεις από τη ζωη σου κάποια χρόνια και μάλιστα κρισιμα για τη συνέχεια σου και υπο ομαλές συνθηκες δημιουργικά, οποταν δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να τα δημιουργησεις σε μεταγενεστερο χρονο.
Ηλιάνα, ακόμα παλεύω.... Μεσα από τη στηριξη που δίνω αντλώ δυνάμεις και για μενα. Η στηριξη και η αισιοδοξια που καλλιεργουμε στους άλλους λειτουργει σαν θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση απο εμας στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο. 
Το "από τα καλύτερα παιδια", η εμπειρια μου λέει ότι δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο σχόλιο για έναν άντρα αμα αυτο προέρχεται από γυναίκα!
Φραντζιλ, χαίρομαι που εισαι 38 και σε διακατέχει τετοια αισιοδοξία. Δινεις κουραγιο και σ εμας.

----------


## nick cave

Εχω ξαναγράψει πως η ζωή (ξαν)αρχίζει στα ..... (ο καθένας συμπληρώνει την ηλικία του). Ποτέ δεν είναι αγρά. ο Κομφούκιος έλεγε πως ακόμα και την τελευταία μέρα της ζωής σου να βρεις ένα νόημα, ολόκληρη η ζωή σου θεωρείται κερδισμένη...

Το παρελθόν δεν αλλάζει. Το μέλλον δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα. Το μόνο που έχουμε είναι το τώρα. Ας το ζήσουμε...

----------


## fragile

> Εχω ξαναγράψει πως η ζωή (ξαν)αρχίζει στα ..... (ο καθένας συμπληρώνει την ηλικία του). Ποτέ δεν είναι αγρά. ο Κομφούκιος έλεγε πως ακόμα και την τελευταία μέρα της ζωής σου να βρεις ένα νόημα, ολόκληρη η ζωή σου θεωρείται κερδισμένη...
> 
> Το παρελθόν δεν αλλάζει. Το μέλλον δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα. Το μόνο που έχουμε είναι το τώρα. Ας το ζήσουμε...


υπεροχο το μηνυμα σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

καλησπερα παιδια!!!

αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω πολυ πιεσμενη για τους εξεις λογους :

1)η αδερφη μου δεν ειναι καλα ψυχολογικα σημερα.

2)αυριο θα ερθει ενας θειος μου, που αντι να μιλαει γκαριζει και δημιουργει τρομερη βαβουρα.

3)την τεταρτη πρεπει να παω στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου για συνταγογραφιση φαρμακων και ειναι μια πολυ ψυχοφθορα 
διαδικασια που την υφισταμαι καθε μηνα.

4)δεν ξερω αν θα τα παω καλα με την νεα μου ψυχοθεραπευτρια και συν τοις αλλοις παιρνει 60 ευρω!!!
(ωστοσο στο τηλ. μου εχει αφησει πολυ θετικες εντυπωσεις)

----------


## fragile

αντε....να σκεφτω και κατι ευχαριστο!!!

το σκ θα ερθουν στο σπιτι μου δυο φιλοι μου να πιουμε κρασακια και να τα πουμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> Κορίτσια, και οι δυο έννοιες ισχύουν. Αμα δεν αφηνεις τα χρόνια να παρνάνε αλλά τα ζεις όπως θα θελες κάποτε τα περιθώρια δε θα έχουν στενέψει και δε θα ναι αργά γιατι ήδη αυτα που θελες να κανεις τα έκανες. Το πρόβλημα ειναι αμα λόγω ασχημης ψυχολογιας χάσεις από τη ζωη σου κάποια χρόνια και μάλιστα κρισιμα για τη συνέχεια σου και υπο ομαλές συνθηκες δημιουργικά, οποταν δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να τα δημιουργησεις σε μεταγενεστερο χρονο.
> Ηλιάνα, ακόμα παλεύω.... Μεσα από τη στηριξη που δίνω αντλώ δυνάμεις και για μενα. Η στηριξη και η αισιοδοξια που καλλιεργουμε στους άλλους λειτουργει σαν θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση απο εμας στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο. 
> Το "από τα καλύτερα παιδια", η εμπειρια μου λέει ότι δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο σχόλιο για έναν άντρα αμα αυτο προέρχεται από γυναίκα!
> Φραντζιλ, χαίρομαι που εισαι 38 και σε διακατέχει τετοια αισιοδοξία. Δινεις κουραγιο και σ εμας.


μμμ..γιατι?το εννοώ..οταν εισαι φιλος με καποιον το λες συχνα πυκνα...μα εισαι ταπεινο παιδι δεν ειρωνεύεσαι δεν λες βλακειες δεν εισαι επιθετικος..αρα τι εισαι?

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

1.αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αυριο δε θα ειναι χαρουμενη
2.ωτοασπιδες η την κανεις απο το σπιτι
3.κ ποιος δε μας λεει οτι καπου εκει ενα ζουμπουρλο αγγελακι δεν σε τσιμπησει με το βελακι του(αυτοματα αλλαζει το σκηνικο)
4.60 ευρω το καλο που της θελω χαχαχα

----------


## fragile

> κ ποιος δε μας λεει οτι καπου εκει ενα ζουμπουρλο αγγελακι δεν σε τσιμπησει με το βελακι του(αυτοματα αλλαζει το σκηνικο)


τι εννοεις Ηλιαννα μου με αυτο?
σορρυ σημερα ειμαι σκοτουριασμενη και δεν πολυστροφαρω...

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

εκει βρε στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια ισως λεω..ισως βρεις το αλο σου μισο..κ τοτε για ποια ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασια μιλαμε χαχαχαχα 


> τι εννοεις Ηλιαννα μου με αυτο?
> σορρυ σημερα ειμαι σκοτουριασμενη και δεν πολυστροφαρω...

----------


## fragile

χεχεχε δεν παιζει!!!
οποτε παω εκει ολο παπουδες συνανταω.
ηλικιες απο 50 και ανω!!!
μπορει να ειμαι 38 αλλα το λουκ μου ειναι τριανταρας παρακαλω!!!  :Cool:

----------


## ioannis2

> μμμ..γιατι?το εννοώ..οταν εισαι φιλος με καποιον το λες συχνα πυκνα...μα εισαι ταπεινο παιδι δεν ειρωνεύεσαι δεν λες βλακειες δεν εισαι επιθετικος..αρα τι εισαι?


........άρα δεν κάνεις για γκόμενος
.... άρα ούτε θα στηριζόμουν πάνω σου.
Πως απαντας Ηλιάνα?

----------


## fragile

> αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω πολυ πιεσμενη για τους εξεις λογους:
> 
> 2)αυριο θα ερθει ενας θειος μου, που αντι να μιλαει γκαριζει και δημιουργει τρομερη βαβουρα.
> 
> 3)την τεταρτη πρεπει να παω στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου για συνταγογραφιση φαρμακων και ειναι μια πολυ ψυχοφθορα 
> διαδικασια που την υφισταμαι καθε μηνα.


το αγχος Νο2 και Νο3 εφυγαν απο τη μεση!!!

να ξαλαφρωνουμε σιγα-σιγα....

αν δεν ερχοταν και η θεια να μπαστακωθει σπιτι απο βδομαδα, θα ενιωθα πολυ πιο ηρεμη...

----------


## nick cave

> χεχεχε δεν παιζει!!!
> οποτε παω εκει ολο παπουδες συνανταω.
> ηλικιες απο 50 και ανω!!!
> μπορει να ειμαι 38 αλλα το λουκ μου ειναι τριανταρας παρακαλω!!!


Υπάρχουν όμως και οι γιατροί... :Wink: 
Αλλά τι λέω, πήγες ήδη... :Frown:

----------


## fragile

χεχεχεχε νικ εχεις πολυ γελιο!
δεν ξερω για τους αλλους γιατρους, αλλα ο δικος μου δεν ειναι και τζοβενο.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
καμια 60-ρια πρεπει να ειναι!

εντωμεταξυ σημερα σημειωσα μια ΝΙΚΗ!  :Big Grin: 
μπηκα σε λεωφορειο μετα απο σχεδον ενα χρονο!!!!
ειχα βεβαια παρει και τα χαπακια μου κ ημουν μαζι με την μητερα μου, αλλα η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν με επιασε πανικος!
μονο λιγο αγχος ειχα.

----------


## nick cave

> χεχεχεχε νικ εχεις πολυ γελιο!
> δεν ξερω για τους αλλους γιατρους, αλλα ο δικος μου δεν ειναι και τζοβενο. 
> καμια 60-ρια πρεπει να ειναι!
> 
> εντωμεταξυ σημερα σημειωσα μια ΝΙΚΗ! 
> μπηκα σε λεωφορειο μετα απο σχεδον ενα χρονο!!!!
> ειχα βεβαια παρει και τα χαπακια μου κ ημουν μαζι με την μητερα μου, αλλα η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν με επιασε πανικος!
> μονο λιγο αγχος ειχα.


Εεετσι...μία νίκη τη φορά... :Smile: 

(έχει κι άλλους γιατρούς το νοσοκομείο βρε κουτό...  :Wink:  )

----------


## fragile

> Εεετσι...μία νίκη τη φορά...


η επομενη νικη, θα σημειωθει τη Δευτερα, που θα παρω τα ποδαρακια μου και θα παω ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ στην νεα υποψηφια ψυχολογο μου.
καλα δεν ειναι δα και αθλος 10 λεπτακια περπατημα  :Stick Out Tongue:  αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο...

----------


## fragile

παιδια καλημερα!!!  :Smile: 

σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιατι θα ερθουν δυο φιλοι μου στο σπιτι να πιουμε κρασακια.

*ερωτηση---> με ποσα ποτηρια του κρασιου (γεματα) κανεις απλως κεφαλι, χωρις να γινεσαι λιωμα?????
(δεδομενου οτι παιρνω και φαρμακα )*

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> παιδια καλημερα!!! 
> 
> σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιατι θα ερθουν δυο φιλοι μου στο σπιτι να πιουμε κρασακια.
> 
> *ερωτηση---> με ποσα ποτηρια του κρασιου (γεματα) κανεις απλως κεφαλι, χωρις να γινεσαι λιωμα?????
> (δεδομενου οτι παιρνω και φαρμακα )*


πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανεις κεφαλι??  :Smile:  Eχεις ρωτησει τον γιατρο αν κανει να πιεις?Παντως πιστευω με 3 ποτηρακια θα εισαι σουπερ :P

----------


## fragile

> πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανεις κεφαλι??  Eχεις ρωτησει τον γιατρο αν κανει να πιεις?Παντως πιστευω με 3 ποτηρακια θα εισαι σουπερ :P


ναι τον εχω ρωτησει και μου επιτρεπει αλκοολ αλλα με μετρο.
τρια ποτηρακια ναι ειναι οκ πιστευω.
ισως πιω μονο δυο...θα δειξει...
μνημονιακι μου θα τα πιω στην υγεια σου!!!
ΕΒΙΒΑ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ναι τον εχω ρωτησει και μου επιτρεπει αλκοολ αλλα με μετρο.
> τρια ποτηρακια ναι ειναι οκ πιστευω.
> ισως πιω μονο δυο...θα δειξει...
> μνημονιακι μου θα τα πιω στην υγεια σου!!!
> ΕΒΙΒΑ!!!


Εβιβα!!Παντως πιστευω 2 ποτηρακια κρασι δεν εβλαψαν κανεναν..!Και εμενα μου εχει λειψει να πιω λιγο καλο κρασι,αλλα φετος δεν φτιαξαμε..

----------


## fragile

2 γεματα ποτηρακια του κρασιου εννοεις ???
δεν θελω να μεθυσω κιολας...
εχω βλεπεις και την γκεσταπο  :Frown:  (βλ.γονεις)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> 2 γεματα ποτηρακια του κρασιου εννοεις ???
> δεν θελω να μεθυσω κιολας...
> εχω βλεπεις και την γκεσταπο  (βλ.γονεις)


Φρατζιλ μου δεν ξερω τις αντοχες σου..Βεβαια παιζουν ρολο και τα φαρμακα..Ξεκινα με ενα ποτηρακι και αν νιωσεις αυτο το τσικ χεχεχ βαλε τελεια!Εγω με 3 κρασοποτηρα ειμαι ετοιμη για Μπαχαμες!Αναλογα την διαθεση..

----------


## fragile

και ναι ηπια μισο μπουκαλι κρασι!!!
και ναι δεν με πειραξε καθολου!!!
και ναι η παρεα ηταν τελεια!!!
και ναι περασα υπεροχα!!! 
να ειστε ολοι καλα και μην ξεχνατε...η ζωη εχει τα πανω της και τα κατω της  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> και ναι ηπια μισο μπουκαλι κρασι!!!
> και ναι δεν με πειραξε καθολου!!!
> και ναι η παρεα ηταν τελεια!!!
> και ναι περασα υπεροχα!!! 
> να ειστε ολοι καλα και μην ξεχνατε...η ζωη εχει τα πανω της και τα κατω της


Ευγε και παλι ευγε και ξαναευγε!!

----------


## fragile

να εισαι καλα κουκλα μου!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragile

καλησπερες!!!  :Smile: 

σημερα εκανα την πρωτη μου συνεδρια με την καινουρια ψυχολογο.
μου αφησε πολυ θετικες εντυπωσεις!!!
της εκανα και παζαρια και αντι για 60 ευρω, θα μου παιρνει 50  :Wink: 
κλεισαμε ραντεβου για την ερχομενη δευτερα, γιατι θα με παρακολουθει σε εβδομαδιαια βαση.

υ.γ. τελικα το θρεντ αυτο νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να μετονομαστει απο "εχω πεσει χαμηλα" , σε "ψαχνοντας την καταλληλη ψυχολογο"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick cave

> καλησπερες!!! 
> 
> σημερα εκανα την πρωτη μου συνεδρια με την καινουρια ψυχολογο.
> μου αφησε πολυ θετικες εντυπωσεις!!!
> της εκανα και παζαρια και αντι για 60 ευρω, θα μου παιρνει 50 
> κλεισαμε ραντεβου για την ερχομενη δευτερα, γιατι θα με παρακολουθει σε εβδομαδιαια βαση.
> 
> υ.γ. *τελικα το θρεντ αυτο νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να μετονομαστει απο "εχω πεσει χαμηλα" , σε "ψαχνοντας την καταλληλη ψυχολογο*"


Η, εναλλακτικά, "έπεσα χαμηλά για να σηκωθώ ψηλότερα".. :Smile: 
Καλή αρχή...

----------


## fragile

> Η, εναλλακτικά, "έπεσα χαμηλά για να σηκωθώ ψηλότερα"..
> Καλή αρχή...


να 'σαι καλα βρε νικ!!!  :Smile: 
σε ευχαριστω πολυ που συμμεριζεσαι τις θετικες μου εξελιξεις.
ξερεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αυτο...
ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να συμμεριστεις τον πονο του αλλου, παρα την προοδο του....

----------


## nick cave

> να 'σαι καλα βρε νικ!!! 
> σε ευχαριστω πολυ που συμμεριζεσαι τις θετικες μου εξελιξεις.
> ξερεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αυτο...
> ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να συμμεριστεις τον πονο του αλλου, παρα την προοδο του....


Η δυστυχία έχει πολλούς μνηστήρες, η ευτυχία κανένα....
Ισως γιατί ο πόνος του άλλου ανακουφίζει τον δικό μας, ενώ η πρόοδος του άλλου μας θυμίζει την ανυπαρξία της δικής μας... :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> Η δυστυχία έχει πολλούς μνηστήρες, η ευτυχία κανένα....
> Ισως γιατί ο πόνος του άλλου ανακουφίζει τον δικό μας, ενώ η πρόοδος του άλλου μας θυμίζει την ανυπαρξία της δικής μας...


ακριβως!!!

----------


## fragile

πως σας φαινεται ο καινουριος τιτλος του θρεντ μου???
δεν ειναι πολυ πιο ελπιδοφορος απο τον προηγουμενο???

----------


## panicgirl

Μπράβο fragile!Με θετική σκέψη όλα γίνονται!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πολυ ωραιος τιτλος Φρατζιλ!!!

----------


## fragile

να ειστε καλα κοριτσια!!!
την καλημερα μου  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

σημερα ειμαι πολυ πεσμενη.
επειδη αυτη η ψυχολογικη καταπτωση μου, σχετιζεται με ενα μελος του φορουμ, δεν μπορω να πω περισσοτερα.
απλα σημερα ουτε αγωνιζομαι, ουτε ελπιζω (οπως λεει ο τιτλος του θρεντ μου)
μονο ποναω... :Frown:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> σημερα ειμαι πολυ πεσμενη.
> επειδη αυτη η ψυχολογικη καταπτωση μου, σχετιζεται με ενα μελος του φορουμ, δεν μπορω να πω περισσοτερα.
> απλα σημερα ουτε αγωνιζομαι, ουτε ελπιζω (οπως λεει ο τιτλος του θρεντ μου)
> μονο ποναω...


Τωρα θελεις πραγματικα να σε μαλωσω..Εδω εισαι για να εκφραζεσαι και να μοιραζεσαι προβληματα,οχι για να σε χαλαει ο καθε τυχαρπαστος(βαζω και εμενα μεσα)..

Περα απο αυτο ομως δεν αγωνιζομαστε,ουτε ελπιζουμε καθε μερα..Απλα προσπαθουμε,δεν θα το καταφερνουμε παντα..  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> δεν αγωνιζομαστε,ουτε ελπιζουμε καθε μερα..Απλα προσπαθουμε,δεν θα το καταφερνουμε παντα..


δικιο εχεις μνημονιακι μου καλο!  :Smile: 

ασχετο...η Ηλιαννα ξερετε γιατι δεν μπαινει στο φορουμ?
ειναι καλα?
ειναι απο τις ψυχουλες του φορουμ!!!

----------


## fragile

σημερα ειχα την δευτερη συνεδρια με την νεα μου ψυχολογο και ολα τελεια!!!
νομιζω οτι εχω πεσει σε καλα χερια  :Smile:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

fragile..βλέπω με χαρα οτι τα πραγματα πανε κατα ευχήν..πολεμας κ νικάς ,ετσι! κ πάντα έτσι....φιλάκια 


> σημερα ειχα την δευτερη συνεδρια με την νεα μου ψυχολογο και ολα τελεια!!!
> νομιζω οτι εχω πεσει σε καλα χερια

----------


## fragile

πολλα-πολλα φιλακια κι απο μενα ιντερνετικη φιλεναδιτσα μου!!!
μου ειχες λειψει τοσο καιρο  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ τσακαλι εισαι!! Ετσι συνεχισε γερα με τσαμπουκα κ ολα θα πανε καλα ρε! Αντεχεις εσυ, μαθημενα τα βουνα στα χιονια!
Kisses κ παντα τετοια να ακουμε!!  :Smile:

----------


## fragile

kisses και απο μενα κουκλα μου!!!

τσακαλι δεν ειμαι...αλλα αγωνιζομαι να αλλαξω τα "κακως κειμενα" της ζωης μου.

καθε μερα πεφτω και καθε μερα σηκωνομαι...

----------


## fragile

σημερα μου εριξαν τη διαθεση τα εξης:

το οτι ο ψυχιατρος μου (του δημοσιου ), θα εχει αδεια τοτε που τον χρειαζομαι.
(βγαινω περα τσιμα-τσιμα απο φαρμακα αλλα ηθελα να εχω και μια καβατζα)

το οτι ο πατερας μου αναστεναζε ολη μερα για μια πολλοστη φορα για τα οικονομικα μας.
(τα οποια δεν ειναι τοσα τραγικα οσο τα παρουσιαζει)

ο κωλοκαιρος (γουσταρω το κρυο αλλα μισω τη βροχη)

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

ΓΛΥΚΌ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ...κουλ..πότε ετσι ποτε αλλιώς..ποτε φυλλα ποτε μήλα..αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να σου συμβούν καταπληκτικα πραγματάκια ..η βροχη είναι ακρως ερωτική βρε


> σημερα μου εριξαν τη διαθεση τα εξης:
> 
> το οτι ο ψυχιατρος μου (του δημοσιου ), θα εχει αδεια τοτε που τον χρειζομαι.
> (βγαινω περα τσιμα-τσιμα απο φαρμακα αλλα ηθελα να εχω και μια καβατζα)
> 
> το οτι ο πατερας μου αναστεναζε ολη μερα για μια πολλοστη φορα για τα οικονομικα μας.
> (τα οποια δεν ειναι τοσα τραγικα οσο τα παρουσιαζει)
> 
> ο κωλοκαιρος (γουσταρω το κρυο αλλα μισω τη βροχη)

----------


## fragile

> *ποτε φυλλα ποτε μήλα*..


στο χωριο μου Ηλιαννα μου, τα αχλαδια τα λενε απιδια.
παραφραζω λοιπον το ρητο σου----> *ποτε απιδια ποτε αρ.....δια!!!*

συγγνωμη για την αθυροστομια μου, αλλα σημερα εχω νευρα να σφαξω 5-6 ανθρωπους με την κατασταση στο σπιτι και την γαμημενη χωρα που ζουμε!!!!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

χαχαχαχαχα..να σου πω ετσι όπως είμαι κ εγω(τι εγινε ρε μας ραντισαν)θελεις να παρουμε απο ενα καλάσνικοφ κ σε μερικους που τα θελει ο κ@λος τους να τους ρίξουμε μια γερη στον πισινό..αντε γιατι να μας τα κάνανε *ΝΑ*(τα νευρα)


> στο χωριο μου Ηλιαννα μου, τα αχλαδια τα λενε απιδια.
> παραφραζω λοιπον το ρητο σου----> *ποτε απιδια ποτε αρ.....δια!!!*
> 
> συγγνωμη για την αθυροστομια μου, αλλα σημερα εχω νευρα να σφαξω 5-6 ανθρωπους με την κατασταση στο σπιτι και την γαμημενη χωρα που ζουμε!!!!

----------


## fragile

> χαχαχαχαχα..να σου πω ετσι όπως είμαι κ εγω(τι εγινε ρε μας ραντισαν)θελεις να παρουμε απο ενα καλάσνικοφ κ σε μερικους που τα θελει ο κ@λος τους να τους ρίξουμε μια γερη στον πισινό..αντε γιατι να μας τα κάνανε *ΝΑ*(τα νευρα)


μια πολυ γερή ομως στον πισινο!!!
τοσο γερη που θα τσουζουν για μερες!!!
χαχαχαχαχααχχαα


η χωρα μας, εδωσε τα φωτα της παντου κ δεν κρατησε ουτε ενα κερακι για τον εαυτο της.

κριμα κριμα κριμα...!!!!!

----------


## panicgirl

> μια πολυ γερή ομως στον πισινο!!!
> τοσο γερη που θα τσουζουν για μερες!!!
> χαχαχαχαχααχχαα
> 
> 
> η χωρα μας, εδωσε τα φωτα της παντου κ δεν κρατησε ουτε ενα κερακι για τον εαυτο της.
> 
> κριμα κριμα κριμα...!!!!!


Σήμερα, πήγα στο φαρμακείο να πάρω ένα κουτί Cipralex και χαμομήλι για τα νευράκια μου.Λέω στην φαρμακοποιό...Ένα Cipralex της λέω...Με κοιτάει...Και μου λέει κρίσεις πανικού?Της λέω ναι...Μου λέει σας έχουν τρελάνει παιδάκι μου,δεν αντέχω άλλο οι πελάτες μου να είναι νέα παιδιά...Μου τα έδωσε ευλαβικά ομολογώ.Σκέψου τώρα για να έχουν φτάσει οι φαρμακοποιοί να λένε για τα νέα παιδιά,τις κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψη τι βλέπουν κάθε μέρα!!!

----------


## fragile

δυστυχως πανικ μου ετσι ειναι.
πλεον ενας στους δεκα, πασχει απο καποιας μορφης αγχωδους διαταραχης  :Frown:

----------


## fragile

με ειδοποιουν απο το κοντρολ  :Stick Out Tongue:  , οτι τα τσιγαρα απο το νεο ετος θα πανε στα 5 ευρω.

μια καλη ευκαιρια να το γυρισω σε ηλεκτρονικο?

μια καλη ευκαιρια να πηδηξω απο το μπαλκονι να το πω?

περα απο την πλακα, εχεις κανεις απο σας εμπειρια απο ηλεκτρονικο ή θα χαλασω 60-70 ευρω και τελικα θα το γυρισω παλι σε pall mall?

σε αυτη την περιπτωση, δεν το γλυτωνω με τπτ το φουνταρισμα απο το μπαλκονι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μια καλη ευκαρια να κοψεις το καπνισμα θα ελεγα εγω!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick cave

> Μια καλη ευκαρια να κοψεις το καπνισμα θα ελεγα εγω!!


Κι εγώ θα συμφωνούσα. Για το γαμώτο, ρε γαμώτο!... :Smile:

----------


## fragile

μου ειναι απο τραγικα δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο παιδια αυτο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μου ειναι απο τραγικα δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο παιδια αυτο.


Αν σου λεγε τωρα ενας γιατρος επειτα απο μια σπιρομετρηση π θα εκανες οτι πρεπει να το κοψεις μαχαιρι γιατι τα πνευμονια ειναι γεματα πισσα κ κινδυνευεις απο χιλια δυο νοσηματα του αναπνευστικου κ κυκλοφορικου κ ειναι μετρημενος ο χρονος σ, τοτε την αλλη μερα μαχαιρι θα το κοβες...  :Stick Out Tongue:  (ξερω περιπτωση ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως σου το περιεργαψα)

----------


## fragile

τους ξερω καλα ολους αυτους τους κινδυνους λακρυμοζα μου.
αλλα ειμαι τρομερα εξαρτημενη.
παιδια οποιος εχει πειρα απο ηλεκτρονικο ας μου δωσει please τα φωτα του!!!
νομιζω οτι υπαρχει και ηλεκτρονικο μιας χρησεως ετσι ωστε να πειραματιστω και να μην χαλασω πολλα χρηματα.
ξερετε ποσο κοστιζει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

το μιας χρησεως δν ξερω, το αλλο νομιζω γυρω στα 80-100 αναλογως ποιοτητα γευση καπνου κτλ.. εχει μαγαζια π πουλανε κ ειναι εξειδικευμενα στα ηλεκτρονικα.. ειναι πολυ στυλατο παντως εχει μια φιλη μ κ μπορεις να καπνιζεις παντου μ αυτο!

----------


## fragile

http://assos-shop.gr/ilektroniko-tsi...as-xrisis.html

χμ....δεν ειναι κακο!
μια δοκιμη θα με πεισει!

----------


## ioannis2

> Αν σου λεγε τωρα ενας γιατρος επειτα απο μια σπιρομετρηση π θα εκανες οτι πρεπει να το κοψεις μαχαιρι γιατι τα πνευμονια ειναι γεματα πισσα κ κινδυνευεις απο χιλια δυο νοσηματα του αναπνευστικου κ κυκλοφορικου κ ειναι μετρημενος ο χρονος σ, τοτε την αλλη μερα μαχαιρι θα το κοβες...  (ξερω περιπτωση ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως σου το περιεργαψα)


Ολοι όσοι καπνίζουν το ξερουν αυτο. Δεν χρειαζεται να πανε σε γιατρο να τ ακουσουν. 
Ωστοσο το πεθυμάμε, έστω ενα δυο τη μερα (οχι παραπάνω). Ειναι σαν αγχολυτικό, ηρεμας και ξαλαφρωνεις κάπως. Υπάρχει εναλλακτική επιλογη?

----------


## fragile

> Ολοι όσοι καπνίζουν το ξερουν αυτο. Δεν χρειαζεται να πανε σε γιατρο να τ ακουσουν. 
> Ωστοσο το πεθυμάμε, *έστω ενα δυο τη μερα (οχι παραπάνω)*.
> Ειναι σαν αγχολυτικό, ηρεμας και ξαλαφρωνεις κάπως. Υπάρχει εναλλακτική επιλογη?


εστω δυο πακετα την ημερα (οχι παραπανω)
...σε μενα παει αυτο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ioannis2

> εστω δυο πακετα την ημερα (οχι παραπανω)
> ...σε μενα παει αυτο


 διευκρ... *ένα δυο τσιγάρα* εννοούσα, αλλιώς θα μιλούσα για φουγάρο... ελπίζω αυτό το "σε μενα παει αυτο" να μην εννοεί ότι εισαι φουγαρο. Αν ειναι, τοτε μείωσε το fragile, σταδιακα, καθε μερα και κάτι λιγότερο, σαν στόχο. Το τσιγαρο ηρεμά, δυστυχως όμως δε λύνει προβλήματα.

----------


## fragile

ναι το καταλαβα οτι μιλουσες για ενα-δυο τσιγαρα.
και ναι δυστυχως ειμαι φουγαρο  :Frown:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ γιατι ρε συ δν δοκιμαζεις να καπνιζεις ελαφρια τσιγαρα? Ετσι θα μπορεις πιο "ανετα" (οσο μπορω να το πω) να κανεις 2 πακετα τη μερα χωρις να νιωθεις τυψεις. εγω κανω τα νταβιντοφ σλιμς τα ασπρα κ ειναι σαν αερας αλλα ειναι πανακριβα..  :Stick Out Tongue:  δν ξερω κατα ποσο σε παιρνει οσον αφορα το οικονομικο, αλλα δοκιμασε... 
Γιαννη εσυ τι τσιγαρα κανεις?

----------


## ioannis2

> Φρατζιλ γιατι ρε συ δν δοκιμαζεις να καπνιζεις ελαφρια τσιγαρα? Ετσι θα μπορεις πιο "ανετα" (οσο μπορω να το πω) να κανεις 2 πακετα τη μερα χωρις να νιωθεις τυψεις. εγω κανω τα νταβιντοφ σλιμς τα ασπρα κ ειναι σαν αερας αλλα ειναι πανακριβα..  δν ξερω κατα ποσο σε παιρνει οσον αφορα το οικονομικο, αλλα δοκιμασε... 
> Γιαννη εσυ τι τσιγαρα κανεις?


Ελαφρα τσιγαρα, σιλκατ ή σενιορ, αλλά ενα δυο τσιγαρα τη μερα. Και πάλι ειναι στιγμες που νοιωθω τον καπνο μέσα μου σαν κάψιμο, κυρίως το πρωι αμα κάπνισα το βράδυ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τα silcut ρε συ ειναι τελεια τσιγαρα!! Σ πεφτουν βαρια? Που να κανεις τοτε κανα βαρυ marlboro η blackdevil!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fragile

> Φρατζιλ γιατι ρε συ δν δοκιμαζεις να καπνιζεις ελαφρια τσιγαρα? Ετσι θα μπορεις πιο "ανετα" (οσο μπορω να το πω) να κανεις 2 πακετα τη μερα χωρις να νιωθεις τυψεις. εγω κανω τα νταβιντοφ σλιμς τα ασπρα κ ειναι σαν αερας αλλα ειναι πανακριβα..  δν ξερω κατα ποσο σε παιρνει οσον αφορα το οικονομικο, αλλα δοκιμασε... 
> Γιαννη εσυ τι τσιγαρα κανεις?


δεν με παιρνει οικονομικα λακρυμοζα μου για πιο ακριβα τσιγαρα απο αυτα που κανω τωρα.
αλλα θα ψαχτω απο βδομαδα με το ηλεκτρονικο και για λογους υγειας και για το οικονομικο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν με παιρνει οικονομικα λακρυμοζα μου για πιο ακριβα τσιγαρα απο αυτα που κανω τωρα.
> αλλα θα ψαχτω απο βδομαδα με το ηλεκτρονικο και για λογους υγειας και για το οικονομικο.


Σου χω κ αλλη λυση!!
Πας κατα Μοναστηρακι, Ομονοια κτλ μερια, ολο κ θα βρεις καποιον να πουλαει λαθραια τσιγαρα!!
Χαχαχα πλακα σ κανω !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fragile

να σου πω την αληθεια το χω σκεφτει και αυτο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
αμα ζορισουν κι αλλο τα πραγματα, εκει θα καταφυγω!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

μα-χαί-ρι.....εγω παιδι μου ειμαι το ινδαλμά σου...10 χρονακια περιπου ουτε τζουρα....


> ναι το καταλαβα οτι μιλουσες για ενα-δυο τσιγαρα.
> και ναι δυστυχως ειμαι φουγαρο

----------


## fragile

αχ Ηλιαννα μου μπραβο κ παλι μπραβο.
απαξ ομως και αρχισει καποιος συστηματικα το καπνισμα, ειναι παραααα πολυ δυσκολο να το κοψει.
ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι αγχωδης τυπος.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

βρε κ εγω συστηματικος ήμουν 1,5..πακετα λέμε...μια μεγαληηηηηη αποφαση θέλει ή υγεία ή όλα τα ασxημα που φερνει το τσιγάρο..αλλα ενα θα σου πω δεν παίζει το ελλατώνω παίζει κ μαλιστα γερος αμυντικός ΤΟ ΚΟΒΩ ΜΠΑΜ Κ ΚΑΤΩ....ελα κανε αυτο το δώρο στο γλυκο fragilaki


> αχ Ηλιαννα μου μπραβο κ παλι μπραβο.
> απαξ ομως και αρχισει καποιος συστηματικα το καπνισμα, ειναι παραααα πολυ δυσκολο να το κοψει.
> ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι αγχωδης τυπος.

----------


## fragile

αχ βρε Ηλιαννακι...μου βαζεις δυσκολα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

απαπα στο παιδία παιζει τα λέω στη φλου κ στο αγωνίζομαι σε εσενα...αντε βρε κοριτσακια για την ελλαδα ρε γαμώτο για τη fragile ρε γαμώτο..σήμερα στις ειδήσεις ειπαν οτι αν μια γυναικα κόψει το τσιγαρο μέχρι τα 40 κερδιζει 10 χρονακια...σκεψου το


> αχ βρε Ηλιαννακι...μου βαζεις δυσκολα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φρατζιλ θα οργανωσουμε κινημα ολες οι καπνιστριες-καπνιστες θα το κοψουμε (προσωρινα) μεχρι να το κοψεις κ εσυ!!!
Αλλο τι νεα?? Ολα καλα?? :Smile:

----------


## fragile

> Φρατζιλ θα οργανωσουμε κινημα ολες οι καπνιστριες-καπνιστες θα το κοψουμε (προσωρινα) μεχρι να το κοψεις κ εσυ!!!
> Αλλο τι νεα?? Ολα καλα??


xexexexe thanks Lacrymosa για την οργανωση ομαδας συμπαραστασης αντικαπνιστικου κινηματος, αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα πιασει τοπο  :Frown: 
κατα τα αλλα...καλουτσικα ειμαι.
συνηθως γραφω εδω οταν δεν ειμαι και τοσο καλα γι' αυτο χαθηκα.
οταν ειμαι καλα "τα γραφω" αλλου...you know... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fragile

μετα απο δυο σχεδον μηνες, ενιωσα και παλι την αναγκη να μοιραστω μαζι σας εναν προβληματισμο μου.
την 1η Γεναρη, ειμαστε καλεσμενοι σε κατι συγγενεις.
το θεμα ειναι οτι απο την μια δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να παω, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν θελω πρωτοχρονιατικα να μεινω μονη μου σπιτι και να μπεκροπινω για να να απαλυνω την μοναξια μου.
εχω πει βεβαια σε κατι φιλους να ερθουν σπιτι για να φαμε και να πιουμε (αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο!!!), αλλα δεν ξερουν αν θα μπορουν να ερθουν, γιατι λογω της μερας, πιθανοτατα να ειναι καλεσμενοι σε συγγενικα τους σπιτια.

το διλλημα ειναι το εξης...σε περιπτωση που οι φιλοι μου δεν μπορουν να ερθουν τελικα, τι ειναι χειροτερο να μεινω μονη σπιτι ή να παω στους συγγενεις οπου θα πληξω αφορητα και θα νιωθω πιεσμενη????
ποια ειναι η αποψη σας?

(κατα τα αλλα ειμαι σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση απο τοτε που εχω να σας γραψω.
εχω βεβαια το αγχος μου κ τα σκαμπανεβασματα μου αλλα ειναι ελεγχομενα.
επισης η νεα μου ψυχολογος με βοηθαει παρα πολυ!!!!)

----------


## marika

> μετα απο δυο σχεδον μηνες, ενιωσα και παλι την αναγκη να μοιραστω μαζι σας εναν προβληματισμο μου.
> την 1η Γεναρη, ειμαστε καλεσμενοι σε κατι συγγενεις.
> το θεμα ειναι οτι απο την μια δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να παω, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν θελω πρωτοχρονιατικα να μεινω μονη μου σπιτι και να μπεκροπινω για να να απαλυνω την μοναξια μου.
> εχω πει βεβαια σε κατι φιλους να ερθουν σπιτι για να φαμε και να πιουμε (αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο!!!), αλλα δεν ξερουν αν θα μπορουν να ερθουν, γιατι λογω της μερας, πιθανοτατα να ειναι καλεσμενοι σε συγγενικα τους σπιτια.
> 
> το διλλημα ειναι το εξης...σε περιπτωση που οι φιλοι μου δεν μπορουν να ερθουν τελικα, τι ειναι χειροτερο να μεινω μονη σπιτι ή να παω στους συγγενεις οπου θα πληξω αφορητα και θα νιωθω πιεσμενη????
> ποια ειναι η αποψη σας?
> 
> (κατα τα αλλα ειμαι σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση απο τοτε που εχω να σας γραψω.
> ...






Όλοι βλέπουν το δικό σου παράθυρο
Το παράθυρό σου, αυτό το ροζ παράθυρο
Που σε οδηγεί στον ουρανό ευωδιάζει τριαντάφυλλα.
Τι έκπληξη και τι όνειρο αυτά τα ροζ τριαντάφυλλα
Που στόλισαν τα μάτια του δικού σου παράθυρου!
Ένα όραμα νυχτερινής υπόκρουσης κάλυψε τους οφθαλμούς της γης!
Μέσα από το παράθυρό σου που μυρίζει φεγγάρι και ήλιο
Και σ΄οδηγεί στα παραμύθια του άπειρου συμπαντικού κήπου
Με τα ροζ τριαντάφυλλα που κλαιν και γελούν και σου μιλούν
Με μια γλώσσα γνωστή και άγνωστη
Μέσα από το παράθυρο σου, άγγιξε τα ροζ τριαντάφυλλα
Και λούσου με άστρα ενώ η σελήνη χαμηλώνει και σε ρωτά:
Μήπως μέθυσες σαν από νέκταρ Αυγουστιάτικων οραμάτων;
Σ’ αγγίζει νιώθεις μικρή κι ασήμαντη ένα τόσο δα έντομο
Στο μεγαλείο των οραμάτων.
Τα μάτια σου τα φράζουν τα τριαντάφυλλα κι εσύ λες:
Τι όνειρο είν’ αυτό; Τι νέκταρ, 
Το παράθυρο με τα τριαντάφυλλα.
Πόσα φεγγάρια σου κρυφο γελούν, χρυσο μιλούν κι εσύ μεθάς πίνοντάς τα!

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω θα επελεγα να κατσω στο σπιτι.

----------


## fragile

μπεντελγκεζ μου προς τα κει κλεινω και εγω.

κανενας αλλος να μου πει την αποψη του?
(ή μαλλον να μου ενισχυσει την αποφαση στην οποια κλεινω? :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## fragile

Μαρικα πολυ ομορφο το ποιημα!
σ'ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας!
δικο σου ειναι?

----------


## marika

Ποιήματα πολλά καλή μου, χαρισμένα σε όλους εσάς..

Ο ζωγράφος μας ζωγραφίζει πάλι το φεγγάρι.. 
Το φεγγάρι είναι η ψυχή, 
η πονεμένη ψυχή. 
Τα δάκρυά της γίνονται φωτιά 
και καίνε τις γραμμές του τρένου. 

Το τρένο συμβολίζει τα χρόνια που αγαπούσες 
κάθε βαγόνι κι ένας χρόνος αγάπης και απελπισίας. 

Ο πόνος είχε νεκρώσει τα χέρια σου (όμοια με κάρβουνα) 
κι εσύ εξακολουθείς να σφίγγεις μέσα στα δάχτυλά σου
ένα τριαντάφυλλο, ήδη κομμένο στα δύο. 

Σφίγγεις το μίσχο του και τα αγκάθια μάτωσαν τα δάχτυλά σου. 
Το τριαντάφυλλο σύμβολο της ελπίδας λέει πως :

"Η Αγάπη μετριέται με όσα απαρνιέται κανείς για χάρη της, 

έστω κι αν αυτό που απαρνιέται είναι η ίδια η Αγάπη". 

Η θλίψη οδηγεί την υπομονή,

Η υπομονή στην σταθερότητα,

Η σταθερότητα στην ελπίδα, 

ΚΑΙ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙ!
_________________

----------


## fragile

Μαρικα μου γραφεις υπεροχα!!!
και γω λατρευω την ποιηση!!!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

φρατζιλακι μου γλυκό....παντα να είσαι καλά κ παντα να προσπαθεις για ενα νεο βήμα..γιατι αισθάνεσαι τοσο ασχημα το να βρεθείς με συγγενείς?..βαλε το πιο ομορφο χαμεγελό σου κ για δυο τρεις ωρες πιες ενα κρασι με ανθρώπους που στην πορεία απο βαρετοί μπορει να αποδειχτούν καλη πρωτοχρονιατικη παρέα..μη ξεχνας οτι οτι δωσουμε αυτο πέρνουμε πίσω...ελα φραντζιλ νιωσε τη χαρα των γιορτών μεσα σου γινε ενα θαυμα απο γελιο αγαπη κ μια αγκαλια για ολους...χρονια πολλα

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

αφιερωμενο

----------


## fragile

> φρατζιλακι μου γλυκό....παντα να είσαι καλά κ παντα να προσπαθεις για ενα νεο βήμα..γιατι αισθάνεσαι τοσο ασχημα το να βρεθείς με συγγενείς?..βαλε το πιο ομορφο χαμεγελό σου κ για δυο τρεις ωρες πιες ενα κρασι με ανθρώπους που στην πορεία απο βαρετοί μπορει να αποδειχτούν καλη πρωτοχρονιατικη παρέα..μη ξεχνας οτι οτι δωσουμε αυτο πέρνουμε πίσω...ελα φραντζιλ νιωσε τη χαρα των γιορτών μεσα σου γινε ενα θαυμα απο γελιο αγαπη κ μια αγκαλια για ολους...χρονια πολλα


Ηλιαννα μου,
εκει που ειμαστε καλεσμενοι, πρωτον εχει τρομερη βαβουρα (ενω εγω εχω μεγαλη αναγκη απο ηρεμια) και δευτερον οι γονεις μου συνηθως καθονται εκει 7-8 ωρες και εγω απο ενα σημειο και μετα αρχιζω να βαριεμαι ελεινα!!!
σπιτακι μου θα κατσω μαλλον.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΣΟΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΨΕΥΔΩΝΥΜΟ ΜΟΥ  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragile

παιδια SOS!!!
μολις πηρε η θεια μου και μας καλεσε οπως το περιμενα την πρωτοχρονια!
δεν προκειται να παω μαζι τους με την καμμια.
το εχω παρει αποφαση.
το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν λυπουν απο το σπιτι πινω πολυ.
δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω.
ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις μου παιδια!!!
απο τη μια χαιρομαι που ειναι μια ευκαιρια να πιω, και απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως πιω πανω απο οσο αντεχω ή μηπως με ριξει περισσοτερο το ποτο ή μηπως οταν γυρισουν με καταλαβουν.

----------


## theo1986

γεια σας,

εχω καταθλιψη και θα ηθελα πολυ να μιλησω με ατομα που εχουν το ιδιο η το εχουν ;επερασει κ ισως να με βοηθηση αυτο.Αν γινετε καντε μου Αδδ στο ΦΒ.Λεγομαι ΟΚ Lakis.Σας ευχαριστο.

----------


## aposfe

Παιδιά καλημέρα και από εμένα. Βιώνω και εγώ σχεδόν ένα μήνα τώρα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα της κατάθλιψης και του 'αγχους με μερικές κρίσεις πανικού και σταδιακή απομόνωση από τον κόσμο γιατί φοβάμαι να μην ξαναπάθω κρίση και γίνω ρεζίλι. Έχω πάει σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος μου έδωσε στην αρχή ζαναξ και έπειτα Cipralex τα οποία τα παίρνω εδώ και 7 ημέρες. Καμιά ιδιαίτερη βελτίωση δεν βλέπω και θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου πείτε αν είχατε παρόμοια θεραπεία και αν τελικά σας βοήθησε. Ευχαριστώ. Μια απάντησή σας θα μου ήταν πολύ σημαντική.

----------


## fragile

πρεπει να κανεις λιγο υπομονη γιατι τα φαρμακα αρχιζουν και δρουν γυρω στις 15 μερες.
μην κλεινεσαι μεσα στο σπιτι.
η μονη λυση ειναι να παμε κοντρα στους φοβους μας.
ξερω καλα ομως τι σημαινει κριση πανικου και ποσο τρομερη εμπειρια ειναι, γι' αυτο προσπαθησε να βγαινεις εξω οταν εισαι σχετικα καλα.
εγω δεν το εφαρμοζω (το εφαρμοζω ψιλοσπανια) απλα σου λεω πιο ειναι το σωστο με βαση τα οσα μου εχει πει η ψυχολογος μου.

----------


## aposfe

Υπάρχουν μέχρι τώρα κανα δυο μέρες που ένιωθα καλά και βγήκα έξω για ψώνια αλλά συνύθως όταν ξυπνάω είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος με χάλια συναίσθημα. Αυτές οι εναλλαγές οφείλονται στα χάπια και αν ναι μετ'α από καιρό θα στρώσουν?


> πρεπει να κανεις λιγο υπομονη γιατι τα φαρμακα αρχιζουν και δρουν γυρω στις 15 μερες.
> μην κλεινεσαι μεσα στο σπιτι.
> η μονη λυση ειναι να παμε κοντρα στους φοβους μας.
> ξερω καλα ομως τι σημαινει κριση πανικου και ποσο τρομερη εμπειρια ειναι, γι' αυτο προσπαθησε να βγαινεις εξω οταν εισαι σχετικα καλα.
> εγω δεν το εφαρμοζω (το εφαρμοζω ψιλοσπανια) απλα σου λεω πιο ειναι το σωστο με βαση τα οσα μου εχει πει η ψυχολογος μου.

----------


## aposfe

Πάντως ρε παιδιά τι αίσθημα ξεφτίλας είναι αυτό που νιώθουμε ενώ μέχρι χτες ήμασταν μια χαρά. Μακάρι να γίνουμε όλοι καλά και να μην ξαναμιλήσουμε σε τέτοια φόρουμ μόνο σε φόρουμ χαράς.

----------


## fragile

ετσι μπραβο οταν εισαι καλουτσικα να επιδιωκεις να βγαινεις!!!
τα χαπια βοηθανε να "μην πνιγεις".
να "κολυμπας" ομως βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια.
κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια?
παντως δεν θα εισαι για παντα ετσι.
δεν ειμαι βεβαια σε θεση να σου πω ποτε κ αν θα περασουν οι κρισεις πανικου κ η καταθλιψη, αλλα το βεβαιο ειναι οτι καθως περναει ο χρονος ακομα κι αν δεν εισαι τελειως καλα, μαθαινεις να διαχειριζεσαι καλυτερα τα ψυχολογικα σου προβληματα.
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## aposfe

Καλή χρόνια σε σένα και σε όλους. Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν κάνω. Είμαι σε επαρχία σε χωριό και για να βρεθεί γιατρό είναι ολόκληρη διαδικασία. Πρέπει να πας σε άλλη πόλη κτλ. Η χειρότερες στιγμές πάντως είναι όταν σηκώνεσαι το πρωί και έχεις αυτό το αίσθημα πνιγμού που έχεις.

----------


## fragile

εχεις δικιο.
κι εγω οταν ξυπναω εχω αυτο το φριχτο συναισθημα.
προς το μεσημερι ηρεμω και μολις αρχιζει να σουρουπωνει με πιανει το καταθλιπτικο μου.

----------

